# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > Spoilers >  Mark Brennan (Scott McGregor)

## Perdita

We recently introduced Home and Away's new arrival Paulie Rosetta, so in order to provide a bit of balance on the Aussie soaps front, it seemed like a good idea to give the same treatment to a newcomer who's soon to make his debut on Neighbours.

Detective Mark Brennan - played by actor and model Scott McGregor - arrives on Australian screens next week to investigate the attempted murder of Paul Robinson, whose life is hanging in the balance after he was pushed from the mezzanine level of Lassiters.

Due to the fact that Paul has plenty of enemies, finding out who committed the crime isn't going to be an easy task - does Detective Brennan have what it takes to crack the case?

Speaking to TV Week recently, McGregor commented: "I've done a lot of bit roles over the years in shows like the first Underbelly series and Carla Cametti PD, but this is my first decent part. I've also been modelling for about ten years."

He added: "It started off as a four-week guest role and ended up turning into a longer stint, so that's kinda nice!"

McGregor also teased about who could be responsible for the attack on Paul, promising that there is a big surprise in store.

"All I can say is that people will definitely be shocked when they find out," he said. "If you think you know, think again!"

The attempt to kill Paul takes place in Neighbours' 6,000th episode, which airs in the UK on October 15.

----------

bingojuls (26-01-2011), Dazzle (30-08-2010), homeawayjsk (07-09-2010), Ruffed_lemur (30-08-2010), tammyy2j (30-08-2010)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I shall be thinking of the more unlikely characters now!  :Ponder:

----------


## tammyy2j

Looks nice indeed

----------

ROSEMILL (28-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours character Mark Brennan will stay on the soap for another year, it has been revealed.

Scott McGregor will continue to play the detective, who has been investigating the attempted murder of Paul Robinson.

A source told the Daily Star Sunday: "Scott McGregor, who plays Mark, was brought in for a few weeks to cover the investigation into Paul's attack.

"But the girls went mad for him. We haven't seen a reaction like it for years, so his contract was extended until the end of next year. 

"He's got some great stuff coming up and everyone is looking forward to how the viewers react when they see what he gets up to in 2011. There's going to be another hot relationship hitting Ramsay Street."

----------


## alan45

Scott McGregor is to leave Neighbours.

The actor will finish his role as Detective Mark Brennan on the soap.

McGregor first starred on the show in August during a six-month stint, before graduating to a regular cast role in December.

However, TV Tonight have claimed that contractual negotiations led to the role being written out.

A TEN spokesperson confirmed that he will finish filming in April but will remain on air until August.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Scott McGregor is to leave Neighbours.
> 
> The actor will finish his role as Detective Mark Brennan on the soap.
> 
> McGregor first starred on the show in August during a six-month stint, before graduating to a regular cast role in December.
> 
> However, TV Tonight have claimed that contractual negotiations led to the role being written out.
> 
> A TEN spokesperson confirmed that he will finish filming in April but will remain on air until August.


 :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

Scott McGregor has discussed his decision to leave the cast of Neighbours, explaining that he wants to focus on his modelling career.

Earlier this month, it was announced that the actor is to finish filming his role as Detective Mark Brennan in April.

Speaking to TV Week about his forthcoming departure, McGregor commented: "It would've been nice to stay longer, but I turn 30 in April and there are things I want to do before I settle down."

He added: "It's been tough [on Neighbours]. I didn't realise how many hours were involved, and I had to knock back so many modelling jobs. I might base myself in Germany for a while - Hamburg is great for catalogue work."

McGregor made his first Neighbours appearance in late 2010, when Brennan was called in to investigate the mystery of who pushed Paul Robinson from the mezzanine level of Lassiters. He was subsequently promoted to a regular cast member on the soap.

His final scenes are expected to air in August.
DS

----------

Dazzle (28-02-2011), tammyy2j (28-02-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours actor Scott McGregor has revealed that his character's exit from the soap is not likely to be a happy one. 

Scott plays Detective Mark Brennan, who was only meant to be in the Aussie show for four weeks, but who proved so popular with viewers that he was given a longer run, which comes to an end in April.

In that time he has investigated "who pushed Paul" and in recent days has been undercover at the race track. Soon he will be the one pushed out, but where will that leave his love interest Kate Ramsay?

Scott hinted about his exit: "It could be happier," adding, "but all I can say is he is forced to leave the street."

Scott plans to go back to modelling but will miss everyone on the show and especially working with Ashleigh Brewer, who plays Kate.

"They're a fantastic bunch of people and I get along really well with the crew who have been great to me," he said.

"I couldn't have picked someone better to play an on-screen girlfriend. Ashleigh and I hit it off from day one, she's very special.

"The hardest thing has been that we laugh too much, so in serious scenes we are really struggling sometimes to hold it together."

Scott also revealed that the door "could be" left open for his character to return.


PA

----------


## lizann

Well he dont die if the door is left open for his return

----------


## Perdita

Scott McGregor has revealed that he would not rule out a comeback storyline for his Neighbours character Mark Brennan.

Mark is to leave Erinsborough in the second half of 2011 as McGregor has decided to bow out from the role after less than a year.

In an interview with the official Neighbours website, McGregor was asked whether Mark could eventually return to provide some fresh happiness for his on-off girlfriend Kate Ramsay, played by Ashleigh Brewer.

He replied: "Hmm, he could. His exit has been written so there is a chance he could make a comeback. Who knows, you'll have to keep watching!"

McGregor recently explained that he wants to return to his modelling career, but he has now clarified that he would also like to pursue new acting roles.

"There are still a lot of opportunities in modelling, but I definitely want to continue acting," he said. "I've got the bug now."

The star also paid tribute to Brewer and Scott Major (Lucas Fitzgerald) for their continued support on set.

Asked who he has most enjoyed working with, McGregor replied: "Probably Ash because I didn't expect to click with someone so well and I don't think she realises she has made it a hell of a lot easier for me in my first real acting role - she's taught me a lot. And also Scotty Major has been great, very generous with his time and I've valued his advice along the way."

Brennan's departure scenes are expected to air on Australian screens in August.


DS

----------

lyndapym (19-07-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Mark Brennan is to seek comfort in the arms of Jade Mitchell in a forthcoming Neighbours storyline, reports have revealed.

The detective, played by Scott McGregor, grows closer to Jade after joining her for a night out at Charlie's Bar - keen to let off some steam following troubles at work.

After reporting another member of the police force for corruption in an upcoming plot, Brennan is disappointed as his colleagues start to turn against him. However, some fun with Jade proves to be the perfect distraction.

Gemma Pranita, who plays Jade, confirmed the surprise new pairing in an interview with TV Week, saying: "They're playing pool and getting on really well, when all of a sudden they find themselves kissing."

Pranita added that her character is risking the wrath of her new friend Kate Ramsay (Ashleigh Brewer), who recently broke up with Brennan but still has feelings for him.

She said: "Jade doesn't consider Kate in that moment, as she knows she's broken up with Brennan and doesn't appreciate that it's just not cool to hook up with other people's exes. But I think Kate will be horrified and shocked and angry."

The plot airs next week in Australia and early June on Channel 5 in the UK.

DS

----------


## Perdita

ASHLEIGH Brewer has filmed her final scenes with her screen boyfriend after Scott McGregor’s decision to leave the Channel 5 show.

The actress, who plays unlucky-in-love Kate Ramsay, has had viewers gripped by her on-off relationship with policeman Mark Brennan.

And when she heard the news of Scott’s departure, she knew her character was heading for yet more heartache.

Pretty Ashleigh, 20, said: “She is trying to deal with the break-up and I don’t think in her mind, or his, they truly believe this is forever. They just need time to sort out their issues.

“I think he’s the one for Kate and they are supposed to be together.

“They are both very similar to each other but they have a few hurdles to get over.”

But with Scott having filmed his final scenes, if they do get back together it will be short-lived.

Ashleigh added: “I can’t reveal how Brennan leaves but Kate will struggle. I’ve really enjoyed working with Scott so it was sad to say goodbye.

Daily Star Sunday

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Scott McGregor has revealed that his character Mark Brennan makes his departure in a special 'real-time' episode of the soap.

The actor explained that the show's bosses took inspiration from 24 while making plans for the police detective's exit.

McGregor has already filmed his final scenes as Mark after deciding to leave the long-running drama.

Hinting at what fans can expect from Mark's last episode, McGregor told the Daily Star: "My farewell was filmed in real time, like the US show 24."

He added: "You see lots of clocks throughout. It's dark but very cool."

Mark was introduced to Neighbours last year as he investigated Erinsborough's 'Who pushed Paul Robinson?' mystery. He later embarked on a relationship with Kate Ramsay.

McGregor has previously teased that Mark's exit "could be happier". However, the door is expected to be left open for the character's return.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours' police detective Mark Brennan will depart the soap in dramatic circumstances, executive producer Susan Bower has promised.

The popular character will soon bow out from the Ramsay Street serial after less than a year as Scott McGregor has decided to leave the role.

As revealed earlier this month, Brennan makes his departure in a special real-time episode of Neighbours which focuses entirely on a 30-minute timeframe.

"A beloved character was leaving us. We didn't want him to go out with a whimper. We wanted him to go out with a bang," Bower told TV Week of the special episode.

The instalment in question sees Brennan tell on-off partner Kate Ramsay, played by Ashleigh Brewer, that he is going into witness protection due to his involvement in a police corruption investigation.

After hearing the news, Kate has just 30 minutes to decide whether she wants to leave with Brennan or stay behind in Erinsborough.

Bower said: "[The episode] features about half a dozen people, but it's mainly about just two - Mark and Kate."

The soap's boss added that McGregor and Brewer were both "terribly excited" to be involved in the episode.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Ashleigh Brewer has admitted that she found the soap's forthcoming real-time episode "exhausting" to film.

The actress's character Kate Ramsay will soon take centre stage in a special instalment of the show which sees police detective Mark Brennan make his departure from Erinsborough.

The 24-style episode follows the events of 30 minutes, focusing on a life-changing decision faced by Kate when she discovers that Brennan has to enter witness protection due to his involvement in a police corruption case.

After hearing the news, Kate has just half an hour to decide whether she wants to leave with Brennan or stay behind on Ramsay Street.

"It was incredibly stressful but I guess it was stress in a good way," Brewer told the Daily Star Sunday of the special episode. "There were months of preparation involved so that it could run like clockwork. So I guess it was stressful in the sense the emotional stakes were heightened for a two-week period.

"It was exhausting and I think we can all say we were happy once it was over. But the final result was worth it."

She added: "I had to do lots of running in shoes that I hadn't broken in. My feet were bleeding after the night shoots - it was ridiculous. But it was all for a good cause."

Scott McGregor, who played Brennan, is now pursuing career opportunities in the US and UK.

----------


## Perdita

Mark Brennan's loved ones are to receive a devastating shock on Neighbours when they learn that he has been killed in witness protection, reports have revealed.

The detective, played by actor and model Scott McGregor, recently departed screens in Australia as he was forced to leave Erinsborough and go into hiding due to his involvement in a police corruption case.

In the aftermath of the fan favourite's dramatic exit, Ramsay Street lawyer Toadie Rebecchi is left stunned when he hears that Brennan has been killed after just a few weeks away, TV Week reports.

Following the shock revelation, Toadie is left with the difficult task of sharing the news with Brennan's heartbroken girlfriend Kate Ramsay (Ashleigh Brewer).

Reflecting on the plot twist in an interview with the magazine, McGregor insisted that he is "fine" with Brennan's tragic fate - adding that a future return for the character could still be possible if show bosses have further shocks up their sleeves.

"There have been plenty of other characters who've come back from the dead - but that's not to say I'd want to," McGregor commented. "But if Brennan ever does pop up again, I'd like to be asked first for the role."

McGregor recently announced that he is pursuing UK and Hollywood projects following his Neighbours departure.

----------


## LostVoodoo

oh my word, didn't see that one coming!

----------


## Perdita

Don't see why they kill the character off after he has left already  :Searchme:

----------


## walsh2509

> Don't see why they kill the character off after he has left already




 Could be the same as in H&A, they says he's been killed so no one will be looking for him ?

----------


## Perdita

Could be, I guess, you might be right

----------

lyndapym (19-07-2011)

----------


## alan45

Neighbours' UK fans bid farewell to Mark Brennan this week as he departs Erinsborough in dramatic circumstances. Wednesday's episode, which plays out in real time, sees the detective enter witness protection due to his involvement in the ongoing police corruption case - but will his partner Kate be able to join him? Off-screen, meanwhile, actor and model Scott McGregor is planning to pursue new projects after departing the role of Brennan. Digital Spy recently caught up with the star for a quick chat about all things Neighbours.

What can you tell us about the real-time episode which sees Brennan make his departure?
"24 is certainly where they took the idea from. I've seen a rough edit, and when you watch it, you definitely feel like you're watching 24 - it has that real-time feel and there's a heartbeat that runs right the way through the episode, so it's quite dramatic."

The episode sees Brennan and Kate's relationship take centre stage one last time…
"Yes, it's quite sad! They really want to stay together and it's a 'will she, won't she make it?' feel. It's an emotional episode, but you'll have to wait and see exactly what happens."

As we saw them get together briefly, do you think Brennan and Jade could also have been a good match?
"I'm not sure they would have made a good match - I think it was just purely a one-off thing. They regret it in some ways, but in other ways they don't. I think that Mark and Kate are definitely the better match."


Did you enjoy the interesting dynamic that built up between Brennan and Kyle as time went on?
"Yeah, it was really good fun to film. Chris Milligan who plays Kyle is a really good friend of mine, and we had a really good laugh playing those scenes."

And apparently your last ever scene on set was with Chris!
"It was! It was quite unassumingly emotional. The two characters didn't really like each other at first but became friends as time went on, so for Mark to say goodbye to Kyle was actually quite upsetting."

How would you sum up your experience at Neighbours?
"I absolutely loved every minute. It's not an easy job and there's definitely a lot of work, but at the same time, it was a lot of fun doing it. I really enjoyed it."

What was the reasoning behind your decision to leave the show?
"I just felt that there were a few things that I needed to do. I turned 30 this year, so I really felt like I wanted to move on sooner rather than later. I sat down and spoke to my management when there was a new contract on the cards, but I'd already been there for a year, so we all decided that it was time for me to move on and look for other opportunities."

As Neighbours was your first major acting job, do you feel like you learned a lot from the show?
"Definitely! I think it's known as the fastest-paced show in the world - it's relentless. You really have to be on the ball when you're there and if you aren't, you get left behind. I definitely took a lot out of the experience."

Was your last day on set emotional?
"It was definitely emotional. When I was filming my last scene, I didn't think that it would hit me the way that it did. I think when you're there, you don't realise what a great family you have on the show. I was only there for a year but I made some really great friends, so it was sad to leave them behind and move on."

Who are you planning to stay in touch with from Neighbours?
"I'd say the majority of the crew and the cast there - they're all fantastic. Obviously I've made a really good friend in Ash Brewer who plays Kate, as well as Scotty Major (Lucas), Jordan Smith (Andrew), Chris Milligan (Kyle), Jordy Lucas (Summer), Val Novakovic (Tash) and Gemma Pranita (Jade). They're probably the closest bunch, but I'm still really good friends with Stefan Dennis who plays Paul and Alan Fletcher who plays Karl too. They're just an amazing bunch of people."

As you're known for both your acting and modelling, do you have a preference between the two?
"I'd say I probably enjoy them both equally. Acting is definitely more of a challenge. With modelling, you always get your good jobs and your bad jobs but I definitely still enjoy it."

What does the future hold for you?
"Well, as soon as I knew that I was leaving Neighbours, I started auditioning for other roles. So back home in Australia, it was one audition after another. Now I'm on my way to the US to meet some US management, so we'll see what happens!"

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Ashleigh Brewer has heaped praise on the soap's dramatic departure plot for Mark Brennan.

Tomorrow, UK fans of the show will see Brennan make his exit from Erinsborough as he enters a witness protection programme due to his involvement in a police corruption case.

The detective's final episode plays out in real time in the style of US TV show 24, following Brewer's character Kate Ramsay as she battles to leave the street with her boyfriend.

Speaking to Channel 5's Neighbours website about filming the special instalment, Brewer commented: "The biggest challenge was the rain. It looks amazing, but it was beyond freezing and it was a night shoot. I think it took me a week to thaw out!"

"It was incredibly stressful, in a good way though," she continued. "It was exhausting, and I think we can all say that we were happy once it was over. But the final result was well worth it."

Meanwhile, discussing former co-star Scott McGregor, who played the role of Brennan, Brewer said: "I'm so glad the writers gave him such a good final storyline and that I could be a part of it."

McGregor is now hoping to pursue career opportunities in the US and UK.

----------

lyndapym (19-07-2011)

----------


## walsh2509

I might be wrong , but the cop that has "arranged" for Brennan to go into protective custody will be part of the corrupt lot at the station and will be handing him over to others to kill him.

 He would have been interviewed by cops from the Protective custody unit more likely in the city and it would have been arranged by them not a cop at his station.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I might be wrong , but the cop that has "arranged" for Brennan to go into protective custody will be part of the corrupt lot at the station and will be handing him over to others to kill him.
> 
>  He would have been interviewed by cops from the Protective custody unit more likely in the city and it would have been arranged by them not a cop at his station.


i was pondering that myself, maybe that is how it turns out!

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours' Kate Ramsay will doubt herself when she first spots that her 'dead' boyfriend Mark Brennan is back in Erinsborough, it has been revealed.

Brennan was thought to have died in witness protection in 2011, but a surprise twist will see him back on screen later this year as Scott McGregor reprises the role for a guest stint.

Neighbours' executive producer Richard Jasek has now disclosed the first details of the storyline, hinting that Kate (Ashleigh Brewer) may not be single when Brennan returns.

Jasek told TV Week: "I can reveal [Brennan] comes back during an eclipse, where a whole lot of things happen - and Kate won't be quite sure if she's really seen him.

"But the big questions will be: why has Brennan returned, and at that stage, who is Kate with? You're going to have to keep watching to find out, but it's definitely going to be interesting."

Jasek also confirmed reports of new back-yard sets for Neighbours and other on-screen changes.

He said: "Neighbours is currently going through a renaissance. So yes, we're building new back-lot sets that will be backyards for some of our houses, which we haven't seen before.

"We'll be seeing some renewal for our old favourite sets, such as Harold's and Charlie's, as well as Paul's house, plus some new spaces while Lassiter's hotel goes through a renewal."

Neighbours returns to Australian screens on January 7 and Channel 5 in the UK on January 14.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2GqEBsGFW

----------

Dazzle (03-01-2013), neelix (04-01-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Ashleigh Brewer has revealed that Scott McGregor's return to the soap had to be rushed.

McGregor recently returned to Ramsay Street as Mark Brennan, with Brewer's character Kate Ramsay believing he had died in witness protection.

Brewer explained that over a month's worth of filming had to be crammed into one week due to McGregor living in Los Angeles.

She told PA: "They tried to get a bracket where Scott was free, because he's quite busy living in LA and they wanted to rehash this storyline, so they brought him back, and we filmed about five weeks worth, in one week! So it was really quick.

"So if it looks rushed, that'll be my disguising gone."

The actress added that she was as surprised as Kate was by Mark's return.

She said: "So Kate had cried her eyes out for months, and then I had this meeting and they said 'We're bringing him back' and I was like 'So that was all for nothing?!'

"I had to poke myself in the eyes by the end of it trying to get tears out! So he comes back and she's in massive shock. But it was great having him back.

"And then she has to choose - she's kind of involved with somebody else, and he just throws it all out of whack, so she has to decide."

McGregor departed Neighbours in 2011. His guest stint in the soap was confirmed last November.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Ashleigh Brewer has revealed that Scott McGregor's return to the soap had to be rushed.

McGregor recently returned to Ramsay Street as Mark Brennan, with Brewer's character Kate Ramsay believing he had died in witness protection.

Brewer explained that over a month's worth of filming had to be crammed into one week due to McGregor living in Los Angeles.

She told PA: "They tried to get a bracket where Scott was free, because he's quite busy living in LA and they wanted to rehash this storyline, so they brought him back, and we filmed about five weeks worth, in one week! So it was really quick.

"So if it looks rushed, that'll be my disguising gone."

The actress added that she was as surprised as Kate was by Mark's return.

She said: "So Kate had cried her eyes out for months, and then I had this meeting and they said 'We're bringing him back' and I was like 'So that was all for nothing?!'

"I had to poke myself in the eyes by the end of it trying to get tears out! So he comes back and she's in massive shock. But it was great having him back.

"And then she has to choose - she's kind of involved with somebody else, and he just throws it all out of whack, so she has to decide."

McGregor departed Neighbours in 2011. His guest stint in the soap was confirmed last November.

----------

Moniqorange (15-04-2013)

----------


## LostVoodoo

Haha, this is well funny. I will now be looking for signs they filmed it all in one go!

----------


## Perdita

Ashleigh Brewer has revealed that her character Kate Ramsay will be "torn" and "confused" when ex-boyfriend Mark Brennan makes his shock return to Erinsborough.

Kate is dating new neighbour Mason Turner (Taylor Glockner) when Brennan arrives back later this year.

Brennan (Scott McGregor) was thought to have died in witness protection in 2011, so his unexpected reappearance will turn Kate's whole world upside down.

Brewer told Digital Spy of the upcoming storyline: "I think it was great to bring Mark back. There are so many unanswered questions - not only for Kate but also for the viewers. We all became good friends with Scott when he was here last, so it was great to have him back, although it was too short.

"Kate is in absolute shock when Mark returns - it really rocks her. She has worked very hard to move on and now things are just starting to work with Mason, so it's a very confusing time. She's torn.

"The feelings are definitely still there between Kate and Mark but lots has changed, so who knows what will happen?"

Scott McGregor has already filmed his return scenes as Mark and will be back on screen for a month.

Asked whether the actor is likely to return permanently in the future, Brewer replied: "I can't really answer that, but he certainly has a lot on the go at the moment. Now we have established he is alive, there is no stopping him making a return visit, and that happens a lot on Neighbours."

On the current Kate and Mason pairing, she continued: "Kate is certainly attracted to Mason's cavalier attitude which is quite different from her, so he is intriguing. I think she is enjoying the attention and let's face it, she hasn't had a lot of luck on the love front lately! I think they have potential as a couple."

Brewer also teased another big storyline on the horizon for Kate, hinting that things will be getting even more complicated for her.

She said: "This [story] also involves her love life and the repercussions of a 'moment' she has with someone and how this impacts on other people."

----------


## Naughty Girl

Can't wait for Mark, he was rather hot  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours returnee Scott McGregor has admitted that filming Mark Brennan's shock comeback scenes was a challenge.

Mark was thought to have died in witness protection nearly two years ago, but a new storyline will see his ex-girlfriend Kate Ramsay (Ashleigh Brewer) left shell-shocked when he reappears in Erinsborough.

Kate is watching an eclipse with new boyfriend Mason Turner (Taylor Glockner) when she catches her first glimpse of Mark.

The shocking sight interrupts an important moment for the new couple, as Mason has just declared his love for Kate.

McGregor told TV Week: "She's at the park with Mason and as the eclipse happens, she sees what she thinks is a glimpse of Mark. But she doesn't know whether or not she's dreaming.

"She can't believe what she is seeing and doesn't know what to think. It kind of takes her breath away, because no-one would know how to react to that."

The actor continued: "I missed Ash and it was amazing to be able to share the screen with her. We spoke a lot about getting the scene right, because there's not many people in the world that have experienced something like that. It's a hard head space to tap into, but it came out really well."

With Mark disappearing as soon as the eclipse is over, Kate tries to find an explanation for what she has seen. 

When Kate asks Toadie Rebecchi (Ryan Moloney) for help, he does some digging and discovers that Wes Holland - the main threat to Brennan's life - has recently been killed.

McGregor added: "What you learn is that Wes, the threat to Brennan's life, had tracked him down when he was in witness protection. There was a scuffle and all you really know is that Brennan came out on top. He won the fight and lived to tell the tale."

Brennan is expected to be back on screen for a month.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Scott McGregor has hinted that there may not be a happy ending for his character Mark Brennan and former girlfriend Kate Ramsay.

Mark was thought to have died in witness protection nearly two years ago, but an upcoming storyline will see his ex-girlfriend Kate (Ashleigh Brewer) left in disbelief when he reappears in Erinsborough.

Kate has since started a relationship with Mason Turner (Taylor Glockner) who has just announced his love for her when Kate sees a glimpse of Mark during the eclipse.

McGregor told The West: "Things are different now. Kate has a new boyfriend. When Brennan tells her he still loves her it is hard because she thought he was dead and had let go of him.

"Brennan and Kate definitely have a chemistry and their story left on such a sad note. Their parting was not because they had fallen out of love."

McGregor also admitted that he is grateful to fans who had taken to Twitter and Facebook to air their positive reaction to Brennan.

"It is lovely to hear fans enjoyed the character, but of course it is not just a matter of me saying I want to do it again, there are contracts, timing, all sorts of other factors involved.

"Coming back to the character was like riding a bicycle. I thought it would be nice to get back in a storyline with Kate and I would have loved a bit more, but it's all to do with timing.

"You never know what is going to happen with Brennan."

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours airs a must-see week of episodes on UK screens later this month as a variety of dramatic incidents take place in Erinsborough on the day of the solar eclipse.

As the local community gathers together to witness the astronomical event, the Ramsay Street residents are unaware that some of their lives might be about to change forever.

Kate Ramsay receives the biggest surprise of anyone while she is watching the eclipse at Lassiter's Lake with new boyfriend Mason Turner.

Caught up in the moment, Mason takes the opportunity to declare his love for Kate for the first time. 

However, before Kate can respond, she's distracted by a shocking sight - she can see her 'dead' ex-boyfriend Mark Brennan on the other side of the lake.

As Mark (Scott McGregor) disappears as soon as the sun comes out again, Kate is left with huge questions about what she saw - and her renewed fixation with Mark threatens her future with a concerned Masonâ¦


Â© Channel 5
Mark arrives during the eclipse.



Â© Channel 5
Mark arrives during the eclipse.

----------

Dazzle (08-06-2013), tammyy2j (19-06-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Ashleigh Brewer has revealed that she would like to see her character Kate Ramsay end up with former boyfriend Mark Brennan.

Australian viewers will know that Mark has already left Erinsborough following his recent return, but Brewer still believes he is the one for Kate.

Speaking in video interview released by Neighbours producers, Brewer said: "Mark and Kate's time together was so unique and so genuine. 

"It almost felt effortless to be written. Everything just flowed so nicely throughout their relationship.

"I would love to see Kate end up with Mark."

Brewer also revealed that she enjoyed working with Scott McGregor, who plays Mark, upon his return to the soap.

She said: "It's great. Him and I are so lucky, we have such a great friendship off screen. Whenever he comes in to this building, it kind of takes out the work aspect for work for me. 

"Having him come back, it's just a dream. We are very lucky that we work so well together so it was awesome."

----------


## Perdita

Over on Neighbours, Kate Ramsay has a difficult decision to make after Mark Brennan returns to Erinsborough.

Although Kate (Ashleigh Brewer) is just starting to feel settled in her new relationship with Mason Turner, she finds herself drawn to Mark as she needs closure after his supposed 'death' two years ago.


Â© Channel 5
Kate finds herself distracted by Mark.



Â© Channel 5
Brennan questions Kate about her new relationship.


Mason (Taylor Glockner) is understandably insecure to learn that Kate's ex is back in town, while Mark can't help but feel that Mason is totally wrong for Kate. As a result, tensions run high between the two men.


Â© Channel 5
Kate tries to stop Mason from hitting Mark.



Â© Channel 5
Kate calms the situation.


Laying his heart on the line, Mark makes it clear to Kate that he wants her back now that he's out of witness protection.

Kate is torn over what to do, but when Mason learns that Mark already has a girlfriend back in Sydney, all hell breaks loose. But will Mason's discovery affect Kate's decision?


Â© Channel 5
Mason reveals Mark's secret.



Â© Channel 5
Mason taunts Mark.



Â© Channel 5
Mason and Mark fight.

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, June 24 and Tuesday, June 25 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (15-06-2013), tammyy2j (19-06-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Mark is so sexy

----------


## lizann

what does mark or mason see in kate sorry but she is a very plain jane

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> what does mark or mason see in kate sorry but she is a very plain jane


I think she's very pretty.

----------

Dazzle (21-06-2013), kayuqtuq (20-06-2013)

----------


## Summer8

Yeah sorry, I think she's gorgeous.

----------


## lizann

must go specsavers as i cant see it

----------


## Summer8

LOL everyone has their own opinion..

----------


## gillyH1981

Scott McGregor will be back on Neighbours in September.

Kate is very pretty. Ashleigh Brewer is a great actress. 

I just don't see the chemistry between Kate & Mason. Mason has better chemistry with Imogen.

Mark and Kate make such a cute couple. They belong together. Mark is the one for Kate. Mark is far hotter then Mason as well.

Mason is too young and immature for Kate.

----------


## lizann

is he coming back again?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Scott McGregor will be back on Neighbours in September.
> 
> Kate is very pretty. Ashleigh Brewer is a great actress. 
> 
> I just don't see the chemistry between Kate & Mason. Mason has better chemistry with Imogen.
> 
> Mark and Kate make such a cute couple. They belong together. Mark is the one for Kate. Mark is far hotter then Mason as well.
> 
> Mason is too young and immature for Kate.


Where did you see he's back in September?  I hope he is.  I heard he was onscreen for 4 weeks, but it only seemed about 2.

----------


## gillyH1981

> Where did you see he's back in September?  I hope he is.  I heard he was onscreen for 4 weeks, but it only seemed about 2.


It's been confirmed by the Neighbours producers Mark will be back. The Neighbours twitter/facebook account also confirmed we haven't seen the last of Mark.

Scott didn't actually film 5 weeks worth of episodes in December as previously stated. Scott confirmed himself he only filmed 1 week. 
He returned to filming in June for a week. Scott has also been back in Melbourne since July and  could be back filming again and be returning permanently.

Hope he is back permanently. Kate & Mark so need to get back together, they make such a good couple and belong together. Mark is Kate's true love. they are soulmates.

----------

lizann (01-08-2013), Ruffed_lemur (02-08-2013), tammyy2j (30-10-2013)

----------


## gillyH1981

> Where did you see he's back in September?  I hope he is.  I heard he was onscreen for 4 weeks, but it only seemed about 2.


It's been confirmed by the Neighbours producers Mark will be back. The Neighbours twitter/facebook account also confirmed we haven't seen the last of Mark.

Scott didn't actually film 5 weeks worth of episodes in December as previously stated. Scott confirmed himself he only filmed 1 week. 
He returned to filming in June for a week. Scott has also been back in Melbourne since July and  could be back filming again and be returning permanently.

Hope he is back permanently. Kate & Mark so need to get back together, they make such a good couple and belong together. Mark is Kate's true love. they are soulmates.

----------


## Dazzle

> It's been confirmed by the Neighbours producers Mark will be back. The Neighbours twitter/facebook account also confirmed we haven't seen the last of Mark.


Are you the same gilly who's so obsessed with Mark Brennan/Scott McGregor that you were known for stalking him and the Neighbours team on Twitter?  The same gilly was also banned by the Digital Spy Forum.

Apologies if it's not you, but you sure sound like her with your obsession with Scott McGregor and Neighbours.

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought he went to America to try his luck over there

----------


## gillyH1981

> I thought he went to America to try his luck over there


Scott has been back in Melbourne since start of July and could have returned to filming on July 15th when all the cast returned from a 2 week production break. Scott could be returning permanently.

----------


## Dazzle

> Are you the same gilly who's so obsessed with Mark Brennan/Scott McGregor that you were known for stalking him and the Neighbours team on Twitter?  The same gilly was also banned by the Digital Spy Forum.


I take it from the lack of reply that you are the person to whom I'm referring.

A warning to my fellow Soapboarders:  the gilly to whom I refer was well known in the Neighbours Digital Spy forum for continuously posting rumour and speculation about Scott McGregor and Neighbours as fact.  She was subsequently banned from the forum.

----------

Mirjam (04-08-2013), Perdita (02-08-2013)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Scott has been back in Melbourne since start of July and could have returned to filming on July 15th when all the cast returned from a 2 week production break. Scott could be returning permanently.


I hope he does!

----------


## gillyH1981

Mark will be back March next year and will be involved in a big bush fire stunt when he returns.

Scott is due back filming in either end of October or begining of November.

----------


## gillyH1981

Mark will be back March next year and will be involved in a big bush fire stunt when he returns.

Scott is due back filming in either end of October or begining of November.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Mark will be back March next year and will be involved in a big bush fire stunt when he returns.
> 
> Scott is due back filming in either end of October or begining of November.


Is he a fireman now?

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## gillyH1981

deleted

----------


## gillyH1981

> Is he a fireman now?


Mark is still a detective.

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Mark is still a detective.


He would be very hot in a fireman's suit  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

scuzziemoo (26-09-2013)

----------


## gillyH1981

Scott McGregor is now back in Melbourne and returns to filming in a few weeks. 

As the cast return to filming on Monday after a 2 week production, they should be an official announcement on Scott McGregor's return and any other possible returns.

Keep an eye out for photos of Scott on the Neighbours instagram account in the coming weeks.

----------


## gillyH1981

Scott McGregor is now back in Melbourne and returns to filming in a few weeks. 

As the cast return to filming on Monday after a 2 week production, they should be an official announcement on Scott McGregor's return and any other possible returns.

Keep an eye out for photos of Scott on the Neighbours instagram account in the coming weeks.

----------

tammyy2j (30-10-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Scott McGregor is returning to Neighbours.

The actor began filming scenes last week in his role as Mark Brennan, although the exact reasons for his return are unknown.

Neighbours' executive producer Richard Jasek revealed that the re-appearance of McGregor's character will involve a twist associated with ex Kate Ramsay.

"Mark Brennan and Kate Ramsay are certainly one of the great love stories to emerge in recent years on Neighbours and while they will reconnect in some form, it is never that predictable," Jasek said. "There will be a twist that no-one will see coming."

The show's boss also recently hinted that Brennan's return may include a stunt in which "somebody's going to hurt themselves very badly".

"Innocent people will be wrongly accused, and lives will change forever," Jasek warned.

"A lot of people ask me about Mark Brennan. Well, remember when I said we were going into the bush? I'll just leave it at that."

Commenting on his previous stints on Neighbours, McGregor added: "It was a relief to find out that I hadn't died and made for a great comeback. I really enjoyed seeing the cast and crew again, and it's great the timing worked so I could return for a bit longer this time."

McGregor's episodes will screen from February in Australia and March for UK viewers.

----------

Lazyweaver (28-10-2013), lizann (29-10-2013), tammyy2j (30-10-2013)

----------


## LostVoodoo

If this is the death knell for Kate and Mason then hurrah!

----------


## gillyH1981

delete. who moderates this forum. please sort out the problem with posts double posting all the tmie.

----------


## gillyH1981

> If this is the death knell for Kate and Mason then hurrah!


Kate & Mason split up weeks ago.

Scott McGregor is back for 9 months and may extend his contract after that.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Kate & Mason split up weeks ago.


I know that, but Brennan coming back will hopefully end all the will-they-won't-they ambiguity, since Brennan's supposed to be the love of her life!

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Kate & Mason split up weeks ago.


I know that, but Brennan coming back will hopefully end all the will-they-won't-they ambiguity, since Brennan's supposed to be the love of her life!

----------


## gillyH1981

> I know that, but Brennan coming back will hopefully end all the will-they-won't-they ambiguity, since Brennan's supposed to be the love of her life!


Kate & Mark make a much better couple than Kate & Mason. 

Kate & Mason didn't suit each other and had no chemistry. Mason is too young & immature for Kate. Their relationship just seemed so forced and awkward. 

Even though Kate choose Mason, it was obvious she still loved Mark by the way she looked at him. She wouldn't have kissed Mark if she didn't love him.




> "Mark Brennan and Kate Ramsay are certainly one of the great love stories to emerge in recent years on Neighbours and while they will reconnect in some form, it is never that predictable," Jasek said. "There will be a twist that no-one will see coming."


Wonder what the twist is we won't see coming?

----------


## gillyH1981

> I know that, but Brennan coming back will hopefully end all the will-they-won't-they ambiguity, since Brennan's supposed to be the love of her life!


Kate & Mark make a much better couple than Kate & Mason. 

Kate & Mason didn't suit each other and had no chemistry. Mason is too young & immature for Kate. Their relationship just seemed so forced and awkward. 

Even though Kate choose Mason, it was obvious she still loved Mark by the way she looked at him. She wouldn't have kissed Mark if she didn't love him.




> "Mark Brennan and Kate Ramsay are certainly one of the great love stories to emerge in recent years on Neighbours and while they will reconnect in some form, it is never that predictable," Jasek said. "There will be a twist that no-one will see coming."


Wonder what the twist is we won't see coming?

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Kate & Mason split up weeks ago.
> 
> Scott McGregor is back for 9 months and may extend his contract after that.


Kate is leaving too now

----------


## gillyH1981

> Kate is leaving too now


Kate & Mark won't be leaving together, as Scott is back for 9 months, so there will be about 5 months in between Kate & mark's exit. Would be nice to see Ashleigh come back and fillm scenes for Scott's exit. Then Kate & Mark can leave together.  They need a happy ending.

----------

tammyy2j (12-11-2013)

----------


## Louisa Marshall

Kate's character has gone from interesting and lively to dull, jealous and tedious. They might kill her off.

----------

lizann (02-03-2014)

----------


## gillyH1981

I don't think they will kill her off. Ashleigh hasn't ruled out a return, so she isn't getting killed off.

Kate has had some great storylines and there is still so much they can do with her.

Would love it if Ashleigh stayed. 

Would be interesting if Kate decided she wanted a baby with Mark and her struggling with her premature ovarian failure diagnosis and Mark suppoirting her.. Then Kate miracley ends up prenant. 

Fans would like a Kate & Mark happy ending with a wedding & a miracle baby. They could settle down in Ramsay Street for a year before leaving.

----------

tammyy2j (12-11-2013)

----------


## gillyH1981

I don't think they will kill her off. Ashleigh hasn't ruled out a return, so she isn't getting killed off.

Kate has had some great storylines and there is still so much they can do with her.

Would love it if Ashleigh stayed. 

Would be interesting if Kate decided she wanted a baby with Mark and her struggling with her premature ovarian failure diagnosis and Mark suppoirting her.. Then Kate miracley ends up prenant. 

Fans would like a Kate & Mark happy ending with a wedding & a miracle baby. They could settle down in Ramsay Street for a year before leaving.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Scott McGregor has said that his character Mark Brennan is determined to have a future with former girlfriend Kate Ramsay upon his return to Ramsay Street.

It was announced last year that McGregor would be returning to the show as part of a twist in which someone will get hurt badly.

McGregor said: "I really like the way [Brennan] is returning this time. He is no longer a cop, he is a bit more laid back, not quite so highly strung but still really sharp when it comes to picking up on things. 

"He is also very definite about what he wants and that's Kate. He is honest that he is still in love with her but she isn't going to make it easy for him."

McGregor also revealed that he is enjoying being back on the soap after initially returning for a short stint last year.

He said: "It's great being back with the cast, I've made a lot of friends over the time I've been involved in the show and now there are some new cast, and it's great working and getting to know them as well."

Neighbours airs Mark Brennan's return episodes next month.

----------


## gillyH1981

*A blast from the past
As Kyle breaks her heart, Kate receives another huge shock when Mark Brennan steps back into her life!*

Reeling from Kyle's bombshell that their love affiar is finished, Kate is still shaking when she heads to the hospital to make amends with Georgia, only to collide with her other cherished ex-lover Mark Brennan (Scott McGregor). Unwilling to deal with him when she's in such a state of emotional upheaval, Kate is thrown when Brennan coyly inquires if she's dating anyone, adding that he's now single.

Initially hiding her passion for Kyle, Kate runs off but upon learning that Georgia's pregnant, she's in such emotional disarray that she instinctively seeks out Brennan and collapses into his embrace. He's willing to nurse her through whatever grief she's feeling until Paul (Stefan Dennis) vindictively sniffs that Kyle has just broken her heart. In shock, Brennan is all set to leave Erinsborough until Kate's grief weighs on his conscience, propelling him to stick around.

Although Kate is unhappy with his presence, Brennan knows he's made the right decision when Kate flies into an uncharacteristic rage and assaults Bailey (Calen McKenzie) on school grounds. Can Brennan save Kate from self destructing?

From TV Soap magazine

----------

Honeybunch (01-02-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours has released a new trailer featuring the return of Mark Brennan.

The promo teases the reappearance of Kate Ramsay's former boyfriend after it was announced last year that actor Scott McGregor would be reprising the role.

Click play below to watch the trailer:



Executive producer Richard Jasek has previously hinted that Brennan's return may include a stunt in which "somebody's going to hurt themselves very badly".

McGregor has recently said that Brennan will be definite that he wants a reunion with Kate upon his return to Ramsay Street.

Neighbours airs Brennan's return scenes this week on Australian screens and on February 19 for UK viewers.

----------

tammyy2j (03-02-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours returnee Mark Brennan is to take centre stage in his own series of webisodes.

The new project, titled Brennan on the Run, is set during the police detective's time in witness protection.

Scott McGregor as Detective Mark Brennan in Neighbours.
Â© Channel 5

In a twist, show bosses have promised that viewers will be able to choose the outcome of the story, taking control of Brennan as he "faces challenges, dodges danger and encounters a little bit of romance".

Episode one will premiere online soon, but in the meantime, a teaser has been released which previews the action in store:



Brennan, played by Scott McGregor, went into witness protection in 2011 after exposing corruption in the local police force. He was thought to have been killed shortly afterwards after being tracked down by his enemies, but last year this was revealed to be a cover story.

Neighbours is about to reintroduce the character of Brennan on the main show for another return stint. His comeback scenes air this week in Australia and later this month on UK screens.

The show previously commissioned webisodes to tie in with Steph Scully's return storyline last year.

Neighbours will release the Brennan specials on its official YouTube page.

----------

tammyy2j (04-02-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours' Mark Brennan will rescue his boss Danni as she is about to be kidnapped in an upcoming storyline.

Brennan and Chris have been attempting to keep Danni safe from her abusive ex-boyfriend Stephen Montague after discovering that she is worried he will find her.

Danni's fears prove to be correct when Brennan (Scott McGregor) sees a car waiting outside the garage and immediately gets suspicious.

Despite discovering that the car isn't registered as Stephen's, Brennan can't help but worry - although he decides to keep his suspicions from his boss.

When Danni doesn't turn up for a soccer game and Kyle reveals that she stayed back at the garage to work on a car that had just arrived, Brennan immediately knows what has happened and races off with Kyle to find her.

Brennan gets a job at the garage
Â© Channel 5
Brennan and Chris with Danni

Brennan and Kyle arrive just in time and rescue Danni as Stephen is attempting to kidnap her. Feeling overwhelmed with relief and emotion, Danni later tries to kiss Brennan but he rejects her advances as he is still in love with Kate.

Danni thinks she is safe from Stephen now he has gone, but viewers will be left wondering if he will be back to cause more trouble.

Neighbours will air these scenes next month.

----------


## gillyH1981

> Kate's character has gone from interesting and lively to dull, jealous and tedious. They might kill her off.


Kate isn't getting killed off. THey door has been left open for Ashleigh to return.

Sophie is back for 2 special occasions. One special occasion is most likely Kate&Mark's wedding. What better celebreation to return for than her sister's wedding.

----------


## tammyy2j

I think he will get with his boss Danny

----------


## gillyH1981

> I think he will get with his boss Danny


Not going to happen. Rebecca plays matchmaker between Kate&Mark. It looks like Kate&Mark may get married.

Sophie is back for 2 special occasions. What better celebration than her sister's wedding to Mark.

----------


## gillyH1981

> I think he will get with his boss Danny


Not going to happen. Rebecca plays matchmaker between Kate&Mark. It looks like Kate&Mark may get married.

Sophie is back for 2 special occasions. What better celebration than her sister's wedding to Mark.

----------


## lizann

when is kate leaving on screen? i really want it to be soon

----------


## gillyH1981

> when is kate leaving on screen? i really want it to be soon


Don't be mean.

----------


## gillyH1981

> when is kate leaving on screen? i really want it to be soon


Don't be mean.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Not going to happen. Rebecca plays matchmaker between Kate&Mark. It looks like Kate&Mark may get married.
> 
> Sophie is back for 2 special occasions. What better celebration than her sister's wedding to Mark.


Would be nice, but isn't Kate leaving before Mark?

----------


## gillyH1981

> Would be nice, but isn't Kate leaving before Mark?


Doesn't mean they can't get married. If they love each other they can make a long distance relationship work. Kate would leave, then Mark would follow her a few months later.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (03-03-2014)

----------


## gillyH1981

> Would be nice, but isn't Kate leaving before Mark?


Doesn't mean they can't get married. If they love each other they can make a long distance relationship work. Kate would leave, then Mark would follow her a few months later.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours returnee Mark Brennan shows that he hasn't lost his detective skills later this month as he realises that his boss Danni Ferguson is in danger.

When Brennan (Scott McGregor) spots that a mysterious figure in a car is keeping watch on the garage, he starts to fear that Danni's abusive ex-boyfriend Stephen Montague has tracked her down.

To avoid any unnecessary upset, Brennan decides not to immediately share his suspicions with Danni in case he is wrong, but he tries his best to keep a close eye on her.

Later, Brennan is concerned when Danni doesn't meet up with him for a football game as planned, and his worst fears are confirmed when Kyle Canning (Christopher Milligan) reveals that the car from earlier is back.

When Brennan reveals the significance of the vehicle to Kyle, both men rush to the garage just as Montague is trying to kidnap Danni. They're just in time to save Danni and the police are called to deal with Montague, but have they seen the last of him?

Brennan and Kyle arrive on the scene
Â© Channel 5
Brennan and Kyle arrive on the scene

Brennan stops Montague from kidnapping Danni
Â© Channel 5
Brennan stops Montague from kidnapping Danni

Brennan makes sure Montague can't go anywhere
Â© Channel 5
Brennan makes sure Montague can't go anywhere

Brennan restrains Montague
Â© Channel 5
Brennan restrains Montague

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, March 17 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## LostVoodoo

Cool, he can fly! ;-)

----------

Ruffed_lemur (08-03-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Cool, he can fly! ;-)


 :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

> Cool, he can fly! ;-)


 :Lol:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Cool, he can fly! ;-)


He's Super-Brennan!  :Smile:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Doesn't mean they can't get married. If they love each other they can make a long distance relationship work. Kate would leave, then Mark would follow her a few months later.


Or they could just get engaged / commit to each other.  Marriage is over-rated anyway!

----------


## gillyH1981

> Or they could just get engaged / commit to each other.  Marriage is over-rated anyway!


The wedding was filmed in December. Sophie comes back for the wedding.

----------


## gillyH1981

> Or they could just get engaged / commit to each other.  Marriage is over-rated anyway!


The wedding was filmed in December. Sophie comes back for the wedding.

----------


## lizann

> The wedding was filmed in December. Sophie comes back for the wedding.


so they get married do they?

----------


## gillyH1981

> so they get married do they?


Yes.

----------


## gillyH1981

> so they get married do they?


Yes. Sophie is coming back for 2 special occasions. One will be the wedding. Don't know what the other one will be.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Scott McGregor has promised that fans will be impressed by Kate Ramsay's upcoming exit storyline.

Ashleigh Brewer, who played Kate, finished filming at the soap last December after five years in the role.

McGregor's character Mark Brennan recently returned to Ramsay Street in the build-up to Kate's exit, leaving fans to wonder whether the on-off couple will reunite before she goes.

Speaking on ITV's This Morning today (March 11), McGregor was asked whether there is any chance of a wedding for the pair.

He replied: "Oh, I don't know about a wedding. I can't give too much away, but I will say that Ashleigh's departure - Kate's departure - is seriously good. It's some of the best TV. It's up there with any TV out there."

Mark will be sticking around on Ramsay Street beyond Kate's departure, but McGregor admitted that his long-term future has yet to be decided.

The actor is currently based in Melbourne for Neighbours filming but still has a home in Los Angeles after moving there following his original exit in 2011.

"[I'm staying] for a little while longer," he confirmed. "It's kind of up in the air at the moment. I don't know what's happening, to be honest.

"Ashleigh's actually staying at my place in LA, so she's enjoying that. I'm really happy being back at Neighbours - I love it there. It's a great workplace - not just the cast but the crew are fantastic too, which makes it so much easier."

On his US ambitions, he added: "I've spent the past two and a half years in LA. The one thing for me being there is just seeing that it can happen. It's a matter of just doing the time and being in the right place for the right role."

Neighbours' UK fans will see Kate's exit scenes in late April on Channel 5. 

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2vflFrK00

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours returnee Mark Brennan finally makes progress with Kate Ramsay on UK screens next month as he convinces her to give their relationship another chance.

Mark is delighted as Kate (Ashleigh Brewer) admits that he has always been the one for her, but with a departure storyline ahead for Kate, their reunion could be short-lived.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Scott McGregor, who plays Mark, for some hints on what to expect over the next few weeks.

How does it feel to be back on Neighbours?
"It's great, as there's such a great group of people there. They're good friends of mine, so Neighbours is a really easy job to go back to and I'm really enjoying it."

How did you feel when the producers approached you to return again?
"I definitely had to think about it, and to be honest, I originally said no. That wasn't because I didn't want to go back, it was just because of timing and the fact that I was living in LA. I had some priorities elsewhere, so it was just a matter of making things work."

You're back just in time for Kate's exit. Was that part of the reason you returned?
"Definitely - the main reason that I did come back was because I wanted to give Ashleigh a good send-off and the one that she deserves. That was really nice to be involved in."

Mark and Kate get back together in a few weeks' time. How does their reunion come about?
"Mark has been trying his best to win Kate back, and I guess it was just a matter of time before Kate realised what was there in front of her! Mark has always known that Kate was the one for him, and deep down Kate knows that Mark is the one for her too. She just needs to admit it!"

Kate and Mark's fans have waited a long time for their reunion! Will we see the moments of happiness they've been asking for?
"Definitely. Once they get back together they share some really nice moments together, but obviously Ashleigh has left the show so there's a bit of a twist in the end. There's some really nice moments on the way before that, though!"

A few of their fans wanted a wedding, but this has since been ruled out. Would you have liked to have filmed a big soap wedding?
"It would have been nice, but then I also kind of like the way things have happened. A wedding would always be a nice way of seeing them live happily ever after, but there's been so many of those soapie weddings, so I think it's nice that we've done something different instead."

Do you think Ashleigh has a bright future ahead?
"Definitely. I think Ashleigh is one of those people who has got something special. There's something a little bit timeless about her and she's very talented. I think she's going to do really well, it's just a matter of her landing the right role."

How long are you definitely staying at Neighbours for?
"I'm still filming at the moment and I'm contracted until mid-July."

If they asked you to stay for longer, would you be interested?
"I'd definitely consider it. A lot of people forget that, at the end of the day, it's a job and it needs to suit both parties. If it does, I'd love to stay on, but I also need to look at a few other things that are happening in my life. If it works, it works, and if it doesn't, I'll move on."

Brennan works at the garage.
Â© Channel 5
Mark has recently been working at the garage

Have you enjoyed being back in Melbourne for filming after spending the past couple of years in LA?
"Yeah, I really love it. Melbourne is home and it's where all of my friends and family are, so I love being back."

You've also had the chance to star in some special webisodesâ¦
"Yeah, those were great. To be honest, I didn't really know how fantastic they were going to turn out. Ric Forster directed them and I'd never seen his work before, so I didn't know how great they were going to be. It's a credit to Ric and his work because they just look brilliant."

Are you happy with Mark as a mechanic or do you miss his detective days?
"I do miss him as a detective, so I'd love to speak to the script department and see if we can get him back to being a cop again!"

Aside from Ashleigh, who do you enjoy working with most on set?
"I have a lot of fun working with Stefan Dennis, who plays Paul. We're in a lot of scenes together at the moment and I think we really bounce well off each other. 

"Obviously every cast member is great, but I also love working with Ryan Moloney, Alan Fletcher and Jackie Woodburne. To be honest, there's no real favourite - I can't pick one out that stands out more than the others!"

Beyond Neighbours, what are your future ambitions?
"I'm pretty passionate about what I do, so I don't think I'll be going anywhere or giving up acting anytime soon. I want to continue to push harder and continue to work. 

"I think acting is one of those careers where you're continually learning, so I'm willing to put in the hard yards. I'll take the time and the effort to get better and hopefully have a long career, so we'll have to wait and see what happens!"


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...-on-kate-mark-

----------

lizann (16-03-2014), SoapsJSK (18-03-2014)

----------


## Mirjam

So no Kate and Mark wedding!

----------


## Perdita

> Yes.


Kate and Mark's fans have waited a long time for their reunion! Will we see the moments of happiness they've been asking for?
"Definitely. Once they get back together they share some really nice moments together, but obviously Ashleigh has left the show so there's a bit of a twist in the end. There's some really nice moments on the way before that, though!"

*A few of their fans wanted a wedding, but this has since been ruled out.* Would you have liked to have filmed a big soap wedding?
"It would have been nice, but then I also kind of like the way things have happened. A wedding would always be a nice way of seeing them live happily ever after, but there's been so many of those soapie weddings, so I think it's nice that we've done something different instead."

----------


## lizann

> So no Kate and Mark wedding!


good

----------


## lizann

> So no Kate and Mark wedding!


good

----------


## Perdita

Meanwhile, Brennan could have bigger things to worry about when he arrives home to discover that his ex-girlfriend Sienna has arrived. 

As Kate (Ashleigh Brewer) heads over to Brennan's house fearing there is an intruder in there, she is shocked when Sienna emerges from the bedroom and immediately assumes that Brennan has invited her. 

Kate is visibly moved by the situation and voices her annoyance to Sheila, but when Brennan later catches up with her and explains himself, Kate retaliates by claiming that she isn't worried.

As Sienna makes her way to the Farm Day, Brennan is firm about his feelings for her, explaining that they have no future as he is still in love with his ex-girlfriend. 

An upset Sienna wastes no time in working out that this is Kate and shocks her by turning up at her house demanding that she set Brennan free so they can get back together. What will Kate do?

Sienna returns and wants Brennan back
Â© Channel 5
Sienna returns and wants Brennan back

Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, April 4 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...-pictures.html

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Scott McGregor is extending his contract with the soap.

The actor's current deal was due to finish in mid-July, but he has now decided to stick with his role as Mark Brennan beyond that.

Writing on Twitter today (May 13), McGregor told fans: "Happy to say I'll be hangin around Ramsay St for a little while longer!!"

A Neighbours spokesperson also confirmed the news, telling Digital Spy that McGregor has agreed to a longer stay in Erinsborough.

Brennan confronts the PI
Â© Channel 5
Brennan wants answers over Kate's death

Brennan has been back on screen since the beginning of the year. He is currently involved in a dramatic storyline as he continues to search for answers over the shock murder of his girlfriend Kate Ramsay.

McGregor's original stint in Neighbours ran for a year between 2010 and 2011. He also returned briefly in 2013.

----------

kaz21 (13-05-2014), tammyy2j (13-05-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours mechanic Mark Brennan faces further turmoil later this month as his former girlfriend Sienna Matthews is questioned by the police over Kate Ramsay's murder.

As Brennan (Scott McGregor) continues to try and move on in the aftermath of Kate's death by starting to sort through her things, he stumbles across some new evidence that could implicate Sienna in the ongoing investigation.

Sienna had sent Kate a threatening note that she had kept, leaving Brennan reeling as he contemplates what to do. When Sienna eventually arrives back, he presents her with his finding and accuses her of being Kate's murderer.

Matt eventually arrives in the middle of Brennan's interrogation and Sienna is taken into custody, where she is questioned over her whereabouts when Kate died. 

As Brennan's accusation continues to be investigated, Matt makes it clear that he has stepped over the line this time and will no longer be part of the case. 

However, when Brennan sees how shattered Sienna is, he starts to question whether he was actually right in accusing her and has a meltdown...

Sienna is taken in for questioning.
Â© Channel 5
Sienna is taken in for questioning

Sienna is taken in for questioning.
Â© Channel 5
Sienna is taken in for questioning

Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, June 4 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Meanwhile, Paul Robinson is furious when he discovers that Sienna could be responsible for his niece's death and angrily confronts Brennan at Kate's grave.

After hearing the news from Matt, Paul (Stefan Dennis) turns up at the graveyard and is furious to discover that Brennan is already there.

As Brennan tries to explain that he isn't even convinced that Sienna was responsible, Paul isn't willing to listen and rants at Brennan.

Paul tells Brennan that every lead in Kate's death so far has linked back to Brennan and the fact that Sienna is now being questioned is proof of that.

Devastated by the latest turn of events, Brennan walks off despondently, but is Sienna really responsible for Kate's death?

Paul and Brennan confront each other at Kate's grave.
Â© Channel 5
Paul and Brennan confront each other

Paul still blames Brennan for Kate's death
Â© Channel 5
Paul still blames Brennan for Kate's death

Brennan tries to reason with Paul
Â© Channel 5
Brennan tries to reason with Paul


Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, June 4 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours mechanic Mark Brennan will remain at the forefront of the soap over the next few weeks as the search for Kate Ramsay's killer gathers pace.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Scott McGregor, who plays Mark, to hear his thoughts on the ongoing whodunit mystery and why he is sticking around on Neighbours.

What has Kate's death storyline been like for you to film?
"It's been a little strange, because it's hard to take any personal experiences from my life when I'm performing the scenes, as I've never dealt with anything like this before. It's a crazy time for Brennan, but he focuses all of his attention and efforts on trying to find Kate's killer. I guess that's the way he's getting by."

Were you surprised when you found out that Kate was being killed off?
"Yeah, I was. It was a bit of a shock at first, but looking at it from a business point of view, you can't just have everyone riding off into the sunset with a happy ending. The story was obviously polarising, but it was also something a bit different. There are a lot of people who were unhappy with it, but I guess that's life isn't it?"

When did you find out what Kate's exit story would be?
"I signed on to come back and I basically found out straight away what was going to happen. At first I didn't think it was a great idea, but I think they executed it pretty well. I know it's rated really well too, which is what we're after, I guess!"

We still don't know who the shooter was, so is there a lot more drama to come with this storyline?
"Definitely! It's only the beginning and I'd definitely tell the viewers to keep watching because there's some really good storylines coming up which are tied in with this."

Will viewers be surprised when they find out who did shoot Kate?
"I think so, definitely! I can't give too much away but it's probably not who most people think it's going to be, put it that way..."

Will Mark be able to move on once the killer is found?
"It'll definitely be a relief once it's resolved, as Mark has been so focused on finding the killer. In some ways, it's the only thing keeping him going, so for the next few weeks he's going to focus his attention on that and then we'll see what happens down the track after that."

What does the future hold for Mark and Paul?
"The thing with Mark and Paul is that they were never really friends to start with - they were only ever acquaintances through Kate. I think that's where they'll stay in the future!"

Will Mark be shocked when he finds out that Imogen has a crush on him?
"I don't think Imogen's feelings are that important to Brennan. She's at that age where you do have crushes on people, so he won't hold it against her. Brennan won't focus on it too much or pay too much attention to that."

Would you like Mark to get a new girlfriend?
"I'd like him to stay single for a little while longer. Sometimes it's out of the actor's hands, though, so we'll have to wait and see!"

Mark is one of the only characters on the show without a family on the street, so would you like that to change in the future?
"I was actually thinking about that today and I think it'd be really nice if we could meet some members of his family in the future. Maybe it's something I'll speak to the writers about. 

"I'd love him to get back into the police too, as I think that'd be fantastic for Mark and the show. It's hard because I don't get the opportunity to speak to the writers very often, so it's a case of sitting down and maybe working some things out."

We know now that you're sticking around on Neighbours for a while longer. Was that a decision you had to put some thought into?
"I'd be lying if I said there wasn't some thought, but I have just signed a new contract. I had to sit down with my girlfriend and my family and speak about it, so it was a big decision - but I'm really enjoying being part of the show at the moment. The people there are great, and I'm really enjoying being back at home in Melbourne too."

How long are you definitely with Neighbours for?
"I'm contracted until the end of the year, with the potential of going on for another six months after that. I'm potentially there for another year, but I guess there's still a bit of playing it by ear."

In the scenes you're filming at the moment, is Mark experiencing some happier times?
"They're definitely happier times, but there are obviously also still those moments where Mark thinks about Kate, which I guess is to be expected."

Do you hope Mark and Sonya's friendship continues?
"Yeah, Eve Morey who plays Sonya is such an amazing actor. There's something that Eve brings to a scene that I can't even put my finger on. I think their friendship is amazing and we've had nothing but good feedback - both from the producers and from fans. It's been awesome working with Eve - she's great."

Are you looking forward to hopefully being part of the show's 30th anniversary next year?
"Yeah definitely. I have no idea what they've got in store but there's been a lot of whispers about what will happen for the 30 years, so it'll be amazing to be part of it! We'll see what happens."

----------

tammyy2j (03-06-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Scott McGregor has said that he doesn't want his character Mark Brennan to find romance anytime soon.

Viewers know that Brennan is still grieving over the death of his fiancÃ©e Kate Ramsay, but he will soon strike up a friendship with newcomer Paige Smith when they start living together.

Speaking to All About Soap, McGregor said: "A friendship with Paige is on the cards and you will have to watch this space to see what happens. 

"Paige is the opposite to Brennan so there is going to be a bit of humour there. Could something develop between them? Who knows!

"I think it's too soon after Kate, to be honest. I've actually asked the writers to hold off on that side of things, but you never know what might happen next."

Olympia Valance, who plays Paige, previously teased a romance for Paige and Brennan, telling Digital Spy: "She is single, he is single - I can't say anymore!"

Speaking about what else could be coming up for Brennan in the future, McGregor added: "His summer is going to be fairly drama-free. He will have some time to himself. "

----------

lyndapym (22-06-2014), tammyy2j (17-06-2014)

----------


## gillyH1981

deleted

----------


## gillyH1981

*Devil in disguise
A mysterious female from Paul's past lures him and Daniel into dangerous territory.*


Finally back in full tride after wrenching himself from the unrelenting jaws of depression, Paul is ready to reclaim his power base in Erinsborough now he's re-assumed the role of mayor but that all changes when he's suddenly snatched into the clutches of a mysterious beauty who plants a passionate kiss upon his lips before slapping his face. Unwilling to allow the unprovoked attack to go unpunished, Paul (Stefan Dennis) chases down his assailiant and comes face-to-face with Dakota Davies (Sheree Murphy) who explains that they met while Paul was a fugitive from justice in Brazil. Sincerely believing that his memories of those years are a blur due to his subsequent brain tumour surgery, Dakota throws out hints to jog Paul's memory, leaving him rattled when he remembers that he treated her badly.

Clearly enamoured and intrigued by her unforseen return, Paul houses Dakota at the hotel free of charge, unaware of he's leaving himself open to. It's soon apparent that Dakota has more than a passionate interlude on her mind when she manipulates Paul into financing her plan to open a bar in town. As he eagerly agrees, Dakota keeps pulling his strings while secretly reporting her successful actions to a mysterious and unseen master. Further pleased by Paul's plan to house the bar in the old radio station building, Dakota lures him into a thank you breakfast, making sure to ingratiate herself with an impressionable Daniel (Tim Phillipps). Seizing upon Paul's open affection for his idealistic and naive newphew, Dakota offers Daniel a job at the bar and pumped by Paul's effusive persuassion, he accepts the position, unaware that he's walking straight into Ms Davies' well-sprung trap, unaware that she's told her boss that Daniel is the perfect front-man for their plans.

However, Dakota has another Ramsay Street man in her sights as she collides with the sexy Brennan (Scott McGregor) and throws herself at his feet. Entertaining her flirtations, Brennan is intrigued to learn of Dakota's past employment with SIPAC Bank, an institution which he soon deduces was involved in nefarious activities. Encouraged to involve the Federal Police, Brennan uses his witness protection contacts to dig for more information but when the AFP can't find enough evidence to move in on Dakota, Brennan is convinced to go undercover to flush out her plans. Although he's aware that he's putting his budding relationship with Paige (Olympia Valance) on the line, Brennan ramps up his "attraction" to Dakota and after successfully inflaming Paul's jealousies, he begins his stakeout.

Soon after, Daniel unwittingly stumbles onto crucial new information while accepting a huge supply of coffee beans in his role as bar manager. Behind Daniel's back, Dakota checks the contents of the boxes, clearly unhappy to see what's inside. Later though, Brennan gets more insight when Dakota hints at a new meeting with some suppliers, forcing Brennan to consider the impact on his life when Paige spies Dakota passionately kissing Brennan and reacts by lashing out at Dakota and destroying information that's vital to Brennan's investigation. Although Brennan refocuses his thoughts in time to romantically trick more information out of Dakota, he's petrified to learn that she's set up Daniel to do her illegal bidding. Discovering that he can't stop the police from carrying out a planned raid on the bar, Brennan frets that an innocent Daniel and Paul are about to be dragged into Dakota's unsavoury activities.


*Source: Soap World October 2014*

----------


## gillyH1981

*On the wrong Paige
Paige realises she's fallen in love with Brennan, just as her beau reaches a very different conclusion.*

The thrill of going undercover has reignited the passion for police work in Brennan but his secret investigations could be about to tear he and Paige apart on upcoming episodes of Neighbours. When he was called upon to snoop on the mysterious Dakota (Sheree Murphy) and get to the bottom of her criminal activities, Brennan (Scott MCGregor) was at first reluctant to get involved but the attraction of police work held an irresistble pull for Brennan and he soon agreed to go undercover to find out what Dakota is up to. 

Of course, this involved getting as close as possible to the flirty and very interested Dakota, a fact which Brennan somehow failed to mention to his girlfriend, Paige (Olympia Valance).

After witnessing Dakota kissing Brennan and misinterpreting it as a sign of mutual attraction between the two, Paige is utterly devastated. How could Brennan do this to her. Confiding in Brad (Kip Gamblin) and Lauren (Kate Kendall), Paige reveals just how vulnerable she is when it comes to men. Paige believes that she must have screwed up somehow in her relationship - why else would Brennan cheat on her?

For their part, Brad and Lauren struggle to believe that Brennan is a cheater and suggest there may have been a misunderstanding. They urge Paige to speak with Brennan but she is reluctant to do so because she is worried he will break up with her if she raises the issue. Instead, Paige sets her sights on waging war on the skanky newcomer who is trying to steal her man - resulting in the wanton destruction of Dakota's laptop.

Meanwhile, Brennan is closing in on Dakota's crime network as Dakota prepares to meet with some suppliers. He's oblivious to the fact that his relationship is in trouble, until a cryptic warning from Brad prompts Brennan to ask Paige if everything is okay between them. It's the perfect opportunity for Paige to open up but she's too scared to take it. The undercover work continues to impact on Brennan's personal life but he can't help but be sucked in to the drama surrounding the quest to bring down Dakota's criminal scheme.

Finally, after some heartfel advice from Lauren about what she needs to do, Paige comes clean to Brennan about witnessing his kiss with Dakota. Paige is left hurt and frustrated when Brennan refuses to confide in her. It seems that Paige's relationship is crumbling all around her and she feels like she has no control over what is happening. She finds comfort with Lauren and Brad but Paige can't avoid her relationship troubles for long.

Once the investigation into Dakota finally concludes, Paige and Brennan sit donw to discuss the elephant in the room. Brennan fails to see how he has done anything wrong but Paige leaves him in no doubt that he has been treating her like garbage. He took on a job, kissed another woman and kept her out of the loop the entire time - which is hardly the way to treat someone you're meant to care about.

With Amber's (Jenna Rosenow) help, Paige realises that she's in love with Brennan. Brennan, on the other hand, talks to Sonya (Eve Morey) and realises that maybe he's not as commited to this relationship as he thinks. Will he pull the plug on their blossoming romance.

*Source: TV Soap 9th - 22nd October 2014*

----------


## melindakw1969

Arghh...committment. Its a big word and it shouldn't be thrown around lightly. I am guessing Mark has a decision to make.

----------


## gillyH1981

> Arghh...committment. Its a big word and it shouldn't be thrown around lightly. I am guessing Mark has a decision to make.


Mark doesn't love Paige like she loves him. Mark and Paige split up and Paige moves out of number 24.

----------


## Chicken Little

> Mark doesn't love Paige like she loves him. Mark and Paige split up and Paige moves out of number 24.


That must be when Nate moves into number 24 after he attacks Susan.

----------


## Chicken Little

> Mark doesn't love Paige like she loves him. Mark and Paige split up and Paige moves out of number 24.


That must be when Nate moves into number 24 after he attacks Susan.

----------


## fragglerock

I dont know that Mark doesnt love Paige I think he is still coming to terms with what happened over Kate, but he went into investigating something without thinking.  He didnt realise it would impact his personal life and relationship with Paige.  Paige has had alot of unrest going on from her real parents to her adoptive parents and track record with men has made her emotionally unstable.  Of all the men in Erinsborough that she would of (i would of for that matter as well) thought was decent and level headed would of been brennan.  He is unable to comunicate whats going on at the moment and shutting her out like he is, she is starting to feel like crap. 

You cant exactly stay under the same roof as someone that you feel no longer cares about you and has said they dont trust you (even if it wasnt meant like that).  I think paiges insecurities will get the better of her and she will leave.

What i do hope is that brennan realises that normally he is a good guy and while he may of been doing an investigation, you dont treat someone you supposedly care about like that, i hope his conscience gets the better of him and tries to make it up to paige.  She does deserve better alot better in this case.

----------


## fragglerock

I dont know that Mark doesnt love Paige I think he is still coming to terms with what happened over Kate, but he went into investigating something without thinking.  He didnt realise it would impact his personal life and relationship with Paige.  Paige has had alot of unrest going on from her real parents to her adoptive parents and track record with men has made her emotionally unstable.  Of all the men in Erinsborough that she would of (i would of for that matter as well) thought was decent and level headed would of been brennan.  He is unable to comunicate whats going on at the moment and shutting her out like he is, she is starting to feel like crap. 

You cant exactly stay under the same roof as someone that you feel no longer cares about you and has said they dont trust you (even if it wasnt meant like that).  I think paiges insecurities will get the better of her and she will leave.

What i do hope is that brennan realises that normally he is a good guy and while he may of been doing an investigation, you dont treat someone you supposedly care about like that, i hope his conscience gets the better of him and tries to make it up to paige.  She does deserve better alot better in this case.

----------


## melindakw1969

> I dont know that Mark doesnt love Paige I think he is still coming to terms with what happened over Kate, but he went into investigating something without thinking.  He didnt realise it would impact his personal life and relationship with Paige.  Paige has had alot of unrest going on from her real parents to her adoptive parents and track record with men has made her emotionally unstable.  Of all the men in Erinsborough that she would of (i would of for that matter as well) thought was decent and level headed would of been brennan.  He is unable to comunicate whats going on at the moment and shutting her out like he is, she is starting to feel like crap. 
> 
> You cant exactly stay under the same roof as someone that you feel no longer cares about you and has said they dont trust you (even if it wasnt meant like that).  I think paiges insecurities will get the better of her and she will leave.
> 
> What i do hope is that brennan realises that normally he is a good guy and while he may of been doing an investigation, you dont treat someone you supposedly care about like that, i hope his conscience gets the better of him and tries to make it up to paige.  She does deserve better alot better in this case.


Yes I think there is still hope for Paige and Brennan and it may take a while for him to realise that he does want to be with her. I think she will move out and hopefully this will be the catalyst for him to realise his feelings.

----------


## melindakw1969

> I dont know that Mark doesnt love Paige I think he is still coming to terms with what happened over Kate, but he went into investigating something without thinking.  He didnt realise it would impact his personal life and relationship with Paige.  Paige has had alot of unrest going on from her real parents to her adoptive parents and track record with men has made her emotionally unstable.  Of all the men in Erinsborough that she would of (i would of for that matter as well) thought was decent and level headed would of been brennan.  He is unable to comunicate whats going on at the moment and shutting her out like he is, she is starting to feel like crap. 
> 
> You cant exactly stay under the same roof as someone that you feel no longer cares about you and has said they dont trust you (even if it wasnt meant like that).  I think paiges insecurities will get the better of her and she will leave.
> 
> What i do hope is that brennan realises that normally he is a good guy and while he may of been doing an investigation, you dont treat someone you supposedly care about like that, i hope his conscience gets the better of him and tries to make it up to paige.  She does deserve better alot better in this case.


Yes I think there is still hope for Paige and Brennan and it may take a while for him to realise that he does want to be with her. I think she will move out and hopefully this will be the catalyst for him to realise his feelings.

----------


## fragglerock

I really do hope that Brennan does love Paige and want to get back together with her.  I can understand both sides, but it still feels like for some reason that Brennan did wrong in this and i am not sure Paige will come out of this unscared, i think she will pretend to be fine.  Brennan of all guys i thought to be ideal in so many ways, im not sure if this is do to with Kate at all, but i had him pegged as having principles and right now they look like they are sliding and not for the better.

----------


## gillyH1981

> I really do hope that Brennan does love Paige and want to get back together with her.  I can understand both sides but it still feels like for some reason that Brennan did wrong in this and i am not sure Paige will come out of this unscared, i think she will pretend to be fine.  Brennan of all guys i thought to be ideal in so many ways, im not sure if this is do to with Kate at all but i had him pegged as having principles and right now they look like they are sliding and not for the better.


Mark doesn't love Paige the way Paige loves him. They don't get back together.  They just stay friends. Knew they wouldn't get back together weeks ago.

----------


## fragglerock

> Mark doesn't love Paige the way Paige loves him. They don't get back together.  They just stay friends. Knew they wouldn't get back together weeks ago.


Is that just a guess or a spoiler that you know is coming down the track?

----------


## fragglerock

> Mark doesn't love Paige the way Paige loves him. They don't get back together.  They just stay friends. Knew they wouldn't get back together weeks ago.


Is that just a guess or a spoiler that you know is coming down the track?

----------

anna..xo (31-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Is that just a guess or a spoiler that you know is coming down the track?


I'd take anything gilly says with a pinch of salt (unless it's backed up by a link to a source).  She has a habit of posting her opinion as fact.  

I'd be very surprised if Mark and Paige don't get back together again somewhere down the line, even if it takes a while.  Mark's going to get another love interest after Kate, because that's how soaps work, and there's no one else on the horizon for him.

----------

anna..xo (01-11-2014), kaz21 (01-11-2014), lizann (01-11-2014), Perdita (01-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

mark and paige have good chemistry even if she has a few bunny boiling tendencies hope they unite 

is mark a copper now again too?

----------

Dazzle (02-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

mark and paige have good chemistry even if she has a few bunny boiling tendencies hope they unite 

is mark a copper now again too?

----------


## fragglerock

Not sure what to make of it personally, especially after tonights episode.  Maybe its a case of friendship and romance doesnt mix, but i can see Paige getting hurt  at the moment and badly.  But strangely enough i cant read brennans signals as he appears to say he is really keen on her as well, yet he says he misses the friendship.  He doesnt give off that vibe thou.mmmmhmm....interesting.

----------

kaz21 (04-11-2014)

----------


## gillyH1981

Mark's brother Tyler will be a new love interest for Paige.

----------


## ScorpioStar

gillyH1981, can you please not post such direct 'information' if you don't have any sources to back it up?

It's not appropriate to just broadcast what you think will happen in a _spoilers_ section of the forum, seeing as you've done it many times before and you have, at times, been incorrect.

----------

anna..xo (07-11-2014), Dazzle (05-11-2014), Mirjam (05-11-2014)

----------


## ScorpioStar

gillyH1981, can you please not post such direct 'information' if you don't have any sources to back it up?

It's not appropriate to just broadcast what you think will happen in a _spoilers_ section of the forum, seeing as you've done it many times before and you have, at times, been incorrect.

----------


## Dazzle

> gillyH1981, can you please not post such direct 'information' if you don't have any sources to back it up?
> 
> It's not appropriate to just broadcast what you think will happen in a _spoilers_ section of the forum, seeing as you've done it many times before and you have, at times, been incorrect.


Too right, Scorpio, especially as it says at the top of the forum (on Soapboards' home page): 

*"Where appropriate, please include the source from where the spoiler was obtained. And please DO NOT POST FAKE SPOILERS"*.

Gilly - if your spoilers are genuine, please include the source.  If they're just your opinion, wishful thinking, speculation or rumour, please make that clear in the post as you're spoiling this forum for other users.

----------

kaz21 (05-11-2014), Mirjam (05-11-2014), Perdita (06-11-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Mark and Paige get back together

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Not sure what to make of it personally, especially after tonights episode.  Maybe its a case of friendship and romance doesnt mix, but i can see Paige getting hurt  at the moment and badly.  But strangely enough i cant read brennans signals as he appears to say he is really keen on her as well, yet he says he misses the friendship.  He doesnt give off that vibe thou.mmmmhmm....interesting.


Are you watching at Aus pace?

----------


## gillyH1981

They don't get back together. Think Mark's brother Tyler will end up being Paige's new love interest.

----------


## Dazzle

> They don't get back together. *Think* Mark's brother Tyler will end up being Paige's new love interest.


Thanks for adding "think" to your post, Gilly.  It makes all the difference to other forum members when you're clear.  :Smile:

----------


## fragglerock

Apologies there Dazzle yes I am in Aus and responding to what is currently on tv here....

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2014)

----------


## melindakw1969

I hope that Mark and Paige do get back together. I don't want to think that the arrival of Mark's brother in the future is a possible match for Paige. Of course this brother storyline has  kind of been played out before..think back to Steph and Flick both in love with one brother, Carmella dating Oliver's brother then Oliver. Libby, Dan and Lucas. Skye Stingray and his brother etc. Why does everyone go from one brother to the other? Ramsay street is almost getting like Bold and beautiful..lol (kidding)

----------

Dazzle (08-11-2014), SoapsJSK (24-11-2014)

----------


## gillyH1981

> I hope that Mark and Paige do get back together. I don't want to think that the arrival of Mark's brother in the future is a possible match for Paige. Of course this brother storyline has  kind of been played out before..think back to Steph and Flick both in love with one brother, Carmella dating Oliver's brother then Oliver. Libby, Dan and Lucas. Skye Stingray and his brother etc. Why does everyone go from one brother to the other? Ramsay street is almost getting like Bold and beautiful..lol (kidding)


Tyler will definitely be a new love interest for Paige. Mark and paige don't get back together.

Tyler is also a mechanic and will be working at the garage. Wonder if this means Mark will go back to the force.

----------


## gillyH1981

*Mark Brennan leaves Paige Smith heartbroken
Paige Smith is left devastated when she finally tells Mark Brennan how she feels about him â and gets blown out.*

The pretty brunette is enjoying some time with her biological dad Brad Willis when Mark invites her along to Sonya Rebecchiâs afternoon tea.

When she arrives she is shocked to find Mark having a heart-to-heart with Rain Taylor.

Paige storms out and is calmed by her dad Brad who encourages her to tell Brennan how she feels about him.

Mark breaks her heart by telling her he will never feel the same about her.

An insider said: âThe one good thing that comes out of it is her dad Brad is there for her.â
*
http://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz-t...ith-Neighbours*

----------


## Perdita

Tyler's arrival in Ramsay Street also throws a spanner in the works for Brennan's budding relationship with Naomi Canning. 

Just as the pair finally decide to give into their growing attraction to each other, Brennan gets a call and is forced to go and bail Tyler out of jail.

Brennan is surprised to see his brother and learns that he is in town to apply for the job at the garage. Although initially reluctant, Brennan eventually lets Tyler stay and apply for the job, on the condition that he acts sensibly.

However, Naomi (Morgana O'Reilly) begins to grow tired of the obstacles that are stopping her and Brennan from moving forward, and after some advice from Georgia, she decides it is time for things to change.

Naomi dresses seductively for Brennan.
Â© Channel 5
Naomi dresses seductively for Brennan.

Dressed in sexy lingerie and a trench coat, Naomi heads over to Brennan's house where she makes her intentions clear to him. Her plan appears to have had the desired effect but as the pair begin to kiss, Naomi is left mortified when Tyler emerges from his room.

An awkward Naomi makes a hasty exit, but Brennan is given food for thought when Tyler later quizzes him on the nature of their relationship. Will Brennan decide to make a go of it with Naomi?

Tyler walks in on Naomi and Brennan.
Â© Channel 5
Tyler walks in on Naomi and Brennan.

Tyler interrupts Brennan and Naomi
Â© Channel 5
Tyler interrupts Brennan and Naomi

Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday February 24 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------

badirene (16-02-2015)

----------


## melindakw1969

Vomit bag please! I will be switching off from neighbours when these scenes play out. I cannot believe that Brennan is bedding yet another woman in the street. This goes against his holier than thou attitude to be such a lothario. I think Mark and Paige  were suited because she complimented his nice guy persona with her wild side. Naomi is just a loose cannon,emphisis on loose. Naomi is  a bad girl and she belongs with fellow nasty character  Paul. I think Paige needs to whack Brennan over the head caveman style,What the hell is he thinking hooking up with Naomi. The writers got this all wrong! Paige and Brennan need to get back together,Imogen and Tyler need to get it on and Naomi needs to be with Paul.

----------

badirene (16-02-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

Has anyone noticed that whenever Imogen meets a new fella she is immediately hostile and snooty towards them. She was like it with Daniel and Tyler.
And she wonders why she can never get a date.

----------

chocolatebunny (07-03-2015)

----------


## melindakw1969

I have been extremely vigilant and not watching Neighbours so that I can avoid the whole awful Mark and Naomi scenes. Imagine my horror when I switch on the TV and the weekend recap is on ARRRRRGH! No I will remain strong and not watch it. I pray that this  horrible union ends soon and I can recommence watching the show.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I like Mark and Naomi.  She's not really a bad girl, just one who's afraid to love IMO.

----------


## melindakw1969

Really annoyed that Mark and Paige are not together!

----------

Dazzle (22-06-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Really annoyed that Mark and Paige are not together!


I still think they could get together.

----------


## melindakw1969

I don't think it is going to happen...I think in tonights episode he tells Paige they can't get back together. I will continue to ship them as this is Neighbours and people get back together all the time..even if it is months down the track. If Paige was in mortal danger I am sure Mark would realise that he still does have feelings. I think he is just hiding behind the bro code and doesn't want to pursue Paige because he thinks Tyler is her or was her real boyfriend and he doesn't want to hurt Tylers feelings.
** just watched tonights episode..Mark and Paige start to get hot and then he backs off  from her because of what Aaron said Tyler not being over her. Damn you Aaron..you are now on my hit list for interference!!!!!!

----------

Dazzle (23-06-2015), SoapsJSK (24-06-2015), Summer8 (23-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

It sounds to me like Mark and Paige will get back together since they both have feelings for each other.  The writers are determined to draw it out as long as possible as usual...  :Wal2l:

----------

Summer8 (24-06-2015)

----------


## melindakw1969

> It sounds to me like Mark and Paige will get back together since they both have feelings for each other.  The writers are determined to draw it out as long as possible as usual...


The writers are working my last nerve!

----------

Dazzle (24-06-2015)

----------


## melindakw1969

> It sounds to me like Mark and Paige will get back together since they both have feelings for each other.  The writers are determined to draw it out as long as possible as usual...


The writers are working my last nerve!

----------


## Summer8

> It sounds to me like Mark and Paige will get back together since they both have feelings for each other.  The writers are determined to draw it out as long as possible as usual...


Yeah just like him and Kate.....

----------

Dazzle (24-06-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

> It sounds to me like Mark and Paige will get back together since they both have feelings for each other.  The writers are determined to draw it out as long as possible as usual...


Mark does not LOVE Paige. He has feelings for her but doesn't LOVE her.

Feelings can disappear. Just like his feelings for her the first time disappeared.

Mark & Paige won't be getting back together.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Mark does not LOVE Paige. He has feelings for her but doesn't LOVE her.
> 
> Feelings can disappear. Just like his feelings for her the first time disappeared.
> 
> Mark & Paige won't be getting back together.


Love can go bad too!  Lots of people get together who love each other / have feelings for each other.  I think Mark and Paige may still get back together.

----------


## Dazzle

> Mark does not LOVE Paige. He has feelings for her but doesn't LOVE her.
> 
> Feelings can disappear. Just like his feelings for her the first time disappeared.
> 
> Mark & Paige won't be getting back together.


Paige has never stopped loving Mark despite his fickleness and he now admits to still having feelings for her (BTW love _is_ a feeling) so I think they must the end game.  

The same goes for Imogen and Daniel (she's loved him for a long time, and he and Amber were never going to last after she slept with Josh).

Gilly was certain Kate was in a coma and the aftermath of her death was a dream at one point so we can dismiss anything she states as fact without an official source to back it up.  :Big Grin:

----------

Mirjam (28-06-2015), Perdita (25-06-2015), Summer8 (25-06-2015)

----------


## Summer8

> Mark does not LOVE Paige. He has feelings for her but doesn't LOVE her.
> 
> Feelings can disappear. Just like his feelings for her the first time disappeared.
> 
> Mark & Paige won't be getting back together.


How the hell do you know that???? thats crap,,, sorry, you can't state your own personal opinion as fact!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......

----------

Dazzle (25-06-2015), Mirjam (28-06-2015), Perdita (25-06-2015), ScorpioStar (26-06-2015)

----------


## melindakw1969

There is some sort of feeling there...in my opinion. Will wait wait and see..lol

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

> How the hell do you know that???? thats crap,,, sorry, you can't state your own personal opinion as fact!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......


I've seen a call sheet and Paige nad Mark are not even together in 3 months time. It seems Tyler & Piage kissed and are avoiding each other.

----------


## Summer8

> I've seen a call sheet and Paige nad Mark are not even together in 3 months time. It seems Tyler & Piage kissed and are avoiding each other.


Ok lets wait and see I guess, but maybe say that when you state that in a post,, so we know its just not  your opinion,,, just a thought!!!

----------

Dazzle (30-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours policeman Mark Brennan will arrest his brother Tyler later this month when he learns of his involvement with schemer Dimato.

Tyler (Travis Burns) will confess the details of his recent involvement with Dimato to Mark, but will carefully leave his accomplice Paige Smith out of it to avoid any further upset. 

The news comes as a huge blow to Mark (Scott McGregor) who feels betrayed and angry that he and Tyler have actually been working against each other for months. 

Mark arrests Tyler
Â© Channel 5
Mark arrests Tyler

A hurt Mark immediately arrests Tyler and takes him to the station, despite Aaron's pleas to soften his stance and act as a brother as well as a cop. But hurt 

However, Tyler is less interested in defending himself than making sure Paige is kept out of it, but when Mark confides in Paige about how Tyler's lies have made him feel, she feels incredibly guilty for lying to him herself. 

When Aaron later bails Tyler out of jail, Mark is furious that he won't face the consequences of his actions, but his anger soon turns to hurt when he feels that his brothers are uniting against him. 

Mark is further frustrated when he comes home to find Tyler and Aaron in a seemingly tight unit, prompting him to lose his temper and kick Tyler out of the house. Will the brothers be able to resolve their differences?

Aaron worries about his brothers
Â© Channel 5
Aaron worries about his brothers

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, July 13 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (04-07-2015), tammyy2j (05-07-2015)

----------


## melindakw1969

Yes but a lot can happen in 3 mths.....its pretty obvious Mark and Paige are going to get together again....how long for who knows?

----------

Dazzle (23-07-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

*Make or break!
A fight between Paige and Mark leaves an eager Tyler waiting to swoop.*

Tyler's been waiting for the perfect moment to come between Paige and Mark and it seems the time has finally arrived! When the new couple get into an argument that could tear them apart, Tyler lurks in the background, secretly hoping they split for good!

Now that Paige and Mark are finally together, it's only natural they begin to enjoy a few double dates!

When Sonya (Eve Morey) invites the two lovebirds over for lunch, so Toadie (Ryan Moloney) can get to know Paige (Olympia Valance) better, they can't say no.

The get-together quickly becomes a very dull affair for Paige, who is totally uninterested in the topics of conversation: real estate and superannuation.

Bored out of her brain, Paige decides to send Tyler a text, beggign him to rescue her.

Naturally, Tyler's over the moon he's been chosen as Paige's saviour. 

"Tyler kind of takes advantage of the situation," Travis admits. "He thinks it's the first step towards a blossoming relationship."

When Paige tells Mark there's been an emergency and she has to take off, Mark understands but is visibly disappointed.

When he comes home later to find her hanging out on the couch with a smug Tyler, he can't believe his eyes!

"Paige justs wants to be friends and hang out," Travis explains. "Tyler sees it as her being into him because she'd rather be with him than Mark!"

Mark questions his girlfriend as to why she didn't come back to the lunch. Paige is forced to admit the truth - she was desperately bored and asked Tyler to bail her out.

As Mark and Paige argue, Tyler listens in the hallway. He's hoping this will be the argument to spark the begining of the end.

Will Tyler be in luck?


*Credit: Soap Extra 3rd September 2015*

----------

Summer8 (05-09-2015)

----------


## melindakw1969

This desire the writers have to get Mark and Paige together and then try and cause issues by involving Tyler is wrong. Paige is younger than Mark and I think there naturally was going to be some differences but I do want things to work and they do have chemistry and feelings... so they just need to communicate.
Tyler didn't make a move on Paige back in the early days out of respect for his brother...but do we really think he is just waiting to pounce..uh uh no.
I can't stand Russ  and the idea of the Brennan family all together is getting a little sappy too....drama is surely about to burst this happy little group and I don't want Mark and Paige to be the casualties.
Paige really likes Mark and I don't think she would jeapardise their relationship on purpose...but I sense the writers are going to Make Tyler think he has a chance with her and make his move which will hopefully be shot to flames!Maybe  then Tyler and Mark will have a fight and then after that maybe the whole truth about Russ will come out..I am worried that if Tyler doesn't speak up soon then Mark and Aaron are going to go into debt with Russ the ******** at the helm.
Oh well Steph is due back soon...maybe she can help the boys out at the garage...Tyler would make a great Toyboy for her!!!!!
Mark needs to chill..maybe Paige can take him to get a tattoo..lol

----------

badirene (07-09-2015), Dazzle (05-09-2015), ILTPandN (05-09-2015), Ruffed_lemur (05-09-2015), SoapsJSK (08-09-2015)

----------


## melindakw1969

This desire the writers have to get Mark and Paige together and then try and cause issues by involving Tyler is wrong. Paige is younger than Mark and I think there naturally was going to be some differences but I do want things to work and they do have chemistry and feelings... so they just need to communicate.
Tyler didn't make a move on Paige back in the early days out of respect for his brother...but do we really think he is just waiting to pounce..uh uh no.
I can't stand Russ  and the idea of the Brennan family all together is getting a little sappy too....drama is surely about to burst this happy little group and I don't want Mark and Paige to be the casualties.
Paige really likes Mark and I don't think she would jeapardise their relationship on purpose...but I sense the writers are going to Make Tyler think he has a chance with her and make his move which will hopefully be shot to flames!Maybe  then Tyler and Mark will have a fight and then after that maybe the whole truth about Russ will come out..I am worried that if Tyler doesn't speak up soon then Mark and Aaron are going to go into debt with Russ the ******** at the helm.
Oh well Steph is due back soon...maybe she can help the boys out at the garage...Tyler would make a great Toyboy for her!!!!!
Mark needs to chill..maybe Paige can take him to get a tattoo..lol

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> This desire the writers have to get Mark and Paige together and then try and cause issues by involving Tyler is wrong. Paige is younger than Mark and I think there naturally was going to be some differences but I do want things to work and they do have chemistry and feelings... so they just need to communicate.
> Tyler didn't make a move on Paige back in the early days out of respect for his brother...but do we really think he is just waiting to pounce..uh uh no.
> I can't stand Russ  and the idea of the Brennan family all together is getting a little sappy too....drama is surely about to burst this happy little group and I don't want Mark and Paige to be the casualties.
> Paige really likes Mark and I don't think she would jeapardise their relationship on purpose...but I sense the writers are going to Make Tyler think he has a chance with her and make his move which will hopefully be shot to flames!Maybe  then Tyler and Mark will have a fight and then after that maybe the whole truth about Russ will come out..I am worried that if Tyler doesn't speak up soon then Mark and Aaron are going to go into debt with Russ the ******** at the helm.
> Oh well Steph is due back soon...maybe she can help the boys out at the garage...Tyler would make a great Toyboy for her!!!!!
> Mark needs to chill..maybe Paige can take him to get a tattoo..lol


I still like Mark and Paige together too.  Quite like the idea of Tyler and Steph as well.  Why not?!

----------


## ILTPandN

> I still like Mark and Paige together too.  Quite like the idea of Tyler and Steph as well.  Why not?!


Yes, that's an idea....Tyler with Steph...  Definitely preferable to having him get with Paige - not now she's with Mark.  I think Paige and Tyler could have quite a good brother/sister type relationship - hopefully that's the eventual direction they're going in.

----------

Dazzle (05-09-2015)

----------


## Summer8

> Yes, that's an idea....Tyler with Steph...  Definitely preferable to having him get with Paige - not now she's with Mark.  I think Paige and Tyler could have quite a good brother/sister type relationship - hopefully that's the eventual direction they're going in.



Don't you think Tylers a little young for Steph? I do

----------

badirene (07-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Don't you think Tylers a little young for Steph? I do


Not at all.  There's probably about 16 years between them - plenty of real-life couples have a bigger age gap.  I like the idea of them together.

----------

ILTPandN (07-09-2015), melindakw1969 (07-09-2015)

----------


## melindakw1969

Steph would make an excellent "Cougar"..lol for Tyler.

----------

Dazzle (07-09-2015), ILTPandN (07-09-2015)

----------


## ILTPandN

> Don't you think Tylers a little young for Steph? I do


I'm thinking the age difference is similar to Paige and Mark?

I'm not sure I see them as a long-term couple (although who knows how it might work?) but a fling or something like that might be fun.  It might be just what Tyler needs to take his mind off the miserable time he's had lately and help him get over Paige.   :Smile:

----------

badirene (08-09-2015), Dazzle (08-09-2015), Summer8 (09-09-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

> I'm not sure I see them as a long-term couple (although who knows how it might work?) but a fling or something like that might be fun.  It might be just what Tyler needs to take his mind off the miserable time he's had lately and help him get over Paige.


It looks like Imogen & Tyler could end up getting back together soon.

----------


## lizann

steph or amy for mark

 paige for tyler

 imogen for daniel

----------


## lizann

steph or amy for mark

 paige for tyler

 imogen for daniel

----------

meagan82 (20-09-2015)

----------


## melindakw1969

Mark and Paige
Imogen and Tyler
Daniel and ............?

----------

Summer8 (09-09-2015)

----------


## melindakw1969

Mark and Paige
Imogen and Tyler
Daniel and ............?

----------


## gillyH1981

Mark and Paige split for good in October.

----------


## gillyH1981

> steph or amy for mark
> 
>  paige for tyler
> 
>  imogen for daniel


Looks like Imogen & Tyler will get back together soon.

Mark & Paige split for good in October. They split up because Mark is not serious about Paige. He tells Tyler why he refuses to call Paige 'the one'.

----------


## gillyH1981

delete

----------


## Summer8

> Not at all.  There's probably about 16 years between them - plenty of real-life couples have a bigger age gap.  I like the idea of them together.


Na I dont.....

----------


## Summer8

> I'm thinking the age difference is similar to Paige and Mark?
> 
> I'm not sure I see them as a long-term couple (although who knows how it might work?) but a fling or something like that might be fun.  It might be just what Tyler needs to take his mind off the miserable time he's had lately and help him get over Paige.


I think a fling is fine but not a romance, I don't know they don't seem to fit in my mind... and Mark isn't too much older than Paige..... maybe a few years but not 16!!!!!

----------

Ruffed_lemur (09-09-2015)

----------


## Summer8

[QUOTE=gillyH1981;830149]Looks like Imogen & Tyler will get back together soon.

You keep saying this but how do you know Gilly?

----------

Dazzle (09-09-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I think a fling is fine but not a romance, I don't know they don't seem to fit in my mind... and Mark isn't too much older than Paige..... maybe a few years but not 16!!!!!


Quite agree.  It's not a big age gap between Paige and Mark.

----------


## Dazzle

> ... and Mark isn't too much older than Paige..... maybe a few years but not 16!!!!!


Scott McGregor is 12 years older than Olympia Valance, so there's a substantial age gap between the characters even if it's not as much as the real one.  I think Paige is 21 but I'm not sure of Mark's age.




> You keep saying this but how do you know Gilly?


I'd like to know that too.

----------

ILTPandN (09-09-2015)

----------


## Summer8

[QUOTE=Dazzle;830177]Scott McGregor is 12 years older than Olympia Valance, so there's a substantial age gap between the characters even if it's not as much as the real one.  I think Paige is 21 but I'm not sure of Mark's age.


12 year age gape in reality maybe but I can't see that in the show..... you can tell that Paige is younger than Mark but not by a hell of a lot.. Now get Steph and Tyler together - you can SEE the massive age gap..... not a fit in my opinion  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (10-09-2015), ILTPandN (10-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> 12 year age gape in reality maybe but I can't see that in the show..... you can tell that Paige is younger than Mark but not by a hell of a lot.. Now get Steph and Tyler together - you can SEE the massive age gap..... not a fit in my opinion


I think there is supposed to be quite a big age gap between them.  I was looking for Scott McGregor's age earlier on Mark Brennan's wiki page and he mentions the age gap between Paige and Mark, so it's definitely supposed to be quite substantial.  Scott McGregor looks younger than his age (34), so that makes the difference seem less.  Also, it's more usual for age gap relationships to be between older men and younger women.

A female friend of mine has a partner who's 12 years younger than her and it doesn't seem at all odd to me.  The 16 years between Tyler and Steph was just a guess on my part.  It could be less than that, but it could also be more!  I agree they look different generations so it'd be obvious in their case, but I also think it'd be an interesting storyline.

However, I think you're correct that it's unlikely to happen.  :Smile:

----------

ILTPandN (10-09-2015)

----------


## Summer8

> I think there is supposed to be quite a big age gap between them.  I was looking for Scott McGregor's age on Mark Brennan's wiki page and he mentions the age gap between Paige and Mark, so it's definitely supposed to be quite substantial.  Scott McGregor looks younger than his age (34), so that makes the difference seem less.  Also, it's more usual for age gap relationships to be between older men and younger women.
> 
> A female friend of mine has a partner who's 12 years younger than her and it doesn't seem at all odd to me.  The 16 years between Tyler and Steph was just a guess on my part.  It could be less than that, but it could also be more!  I agree they look different generations so it'd be obvious in their case, but I also think it'd be an interesting storyline.
> 
> However, I think you're correct that it's unlikely to happen.


It makes no difference what the ages actually is,,just look at them, look at the maturity,,, Mark isn't that much more mature than Paige...... I looked on the wiki page also and couldn't find an age...
Steph and Tyler completely different kettle of fish there...

----------


## Dazzle

> It makes no difference what the ages actually is,,just look at them, look at the maturity,,, Mark isn't that much more mature than Paige...... I looked on the wiki page also and couldn't find an age...
> Steph and Tyler completely different kettle of fish there...


Maybe Tyler could be another character to have a personality transplant lol, but I wouldn't want that as I'm fond of the character as he is.  :Smile:

----------

ILTPandN (10-09-2015), Summer8 (11-09-2015)

----------


## Happyme123

That's not as bad as my dad is 23 years older than his girlfriend. He is 55 and his girlfriend is 32 and they have two kids under the age of two. So 16 years is not that bad if you look at their ages now but knowing that some characters are that much older when they were younger is much more freakish. Because my dad was 23 when his girlfriend was born and now they are together. Weird!

----------

Dazzle (10-09-2015), ILTPandN (10-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> That's not as bad as my dad is 23 years older than his girlfriend. He is 55 and his girlfriend is 32 and they have two kids under the age of two. So 16 years is not that bad if you look at their ages now but knowing that some characters are that much older when they were younger is much more freakish. Because my dad was 23 when his girlfriend was born and now they are together. Weird!


Thanks for sharing!

Relationships with large age gaps aren't that uncommon nowadays.  It is weird to think of being in a relationship with someone who wasn't born until you were an adult!  :Smile:

----------

Summer8 (11-09-2015)

----------


## ILTPandN

If Tyler and Steph just had a fling or one-night stand, the age/emotional age difference probably wouldn't matter that much - it would be just physical attraction/a bit of fun/having drunk too much the night before....  

But anyway, I agree that I don't think anything with them will happen, but I also agree that if it did it could be an interesting and/or fun storyline.

I think perhaps I jumped at the possibility of Tyler/Steph because I so want him to move on from Paige!  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (11-09-2015), millieq8 (14-10-2015), Summer8 (11-09-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

Behind the scenes of the fire.

----------


## LauBuch

Guys, did anyone else see that  Kate is "definitely" coming back?  :Stick Out Tongue:  
And with a baby! WOAH!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Perdita (18-01-2016), Summer8 (20-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Yes, there has been a toddler on set with dark hair which is obviously KateÂ´s baby she had from Mark ....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Summer8

> Guys, did anyone else see that  Kate is "definitely" coming back?  
> And with a baby! WOAH!


Really??? Whered you see that?

----------


## Perdita

> Really??? Whered you see that?


On somebodyÂ´s fantasy page ... letÂ´s leave it at th at please  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> Really??? Whered you see that?


A fan page. Apparently someone saw her name on the call sheet and apparently that's all lead to her definitely coming back with mark's child :P 
I mean, even IF that was true, I'd be so so so pissed if I was Mark! I wouldn't go straight for that happy ending.

----------


## Summer8

> A fan page. Apparently someone saw her name on the call sheet and apparently that's all lead to her definitely coming back with mark's child :P 
> I mean, even IF that was true, I'd be so so so pissed if I was Mark! I wouldn't go straight for that happy ending.


HAHAHAHA how far fetched does that seem....... Yeah Id feel the same to if I were Mark,,,,, but seriously there is no mention at all of Ashleigh leaving B&B,,, I know shes back here in oz on a holiday but that's it..... haha

----------


## Perdita

https://youtu.be/D-vnQs5OiJU

Here is an interview with the Brennan brothers  and Kate is dead officially,  Mark said, just in case some still donÂ´t believe it   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (25-01-2016), Summer8 (25-01-2016)

----------


## binky321

*Will Mark find out what Paige has been up to?*

With a wedding to plan, bride-to-be Paige should be focusing on her special day. Instead, sheâs desperately trying to dodge being implicated in a crime!

Paige (Olympia Valance) doesnât want her fiancÃ©, Mark (Scott McGregor) to find out Michelle (Ra Chapman) framed her for having stolen goods.

âShe feels absolutely sick in her stomach at the thought of having let him down,â Olympia, 23, says.
Police officer Mark warned Paige about getting involved with Michelle but she didnât listen.

âThe fear of disappointing him outweighs her desire to come clean,â Olympia adds.
Paige thinks if she returns the stolen goods, the whole problem will be fixed but they have gone missing and she has no idea where they are!

The young woman tries to pretend everything is fine but is clearly distracted as they celebrate their hensâ and bucksâ party.
Her behaviour puzzles Mark, who wonders if sheâs having reservations about the wedding.

Paige assures him itâs just nerves.

âThe thought of losing Mark or damaging what they have so close to their wedding, is too much for her to bear,â Olympia says.
However, secrets have a way of coming out and Paige is playing with fire!

*Source: TV Week*

----------

Summer8 (25-01-2016)

----------


## CuriousCase

> https://youtu.be/D-vnQs5OiJU
> 
> Here is an interview with the Brennan brothers  and Kate is dead officially,  Mark said, just in case some still donÂ´t believe it


Not a chance! There was no blood - she's in witness protection. He's just saying that so her return will surprise viewers. She is coming back with a toddler. There have been call sheets with Ashleigh Brewer's name on it. She is taking a break from Bold and the Beautiful. Mark will leave Paige and reunite with Kate and live happily ever after.

Gil--- CuriousCase.

----------


## CuriousCase

> https://youtu.be/D-vnQs5OiJU
> 
> Here is an interview with the Brennan brothers  and Kate is dead officially,  Mark said, just in case some still donÂ´t believe it


Not a chance! There was no blood - she's in witness protection. He's just saying that so her return will surprise viewers. She is coming back with a toddler. There have been call sheets with Ashleigh Brewer's name on it. She is taking a break from Bold and the Beautiful. Mark will leave Paige and reunite with Kate and live happily ever after.

Gil--- CuriousCase.

----------


## Summer8

> Not a chance! There was no blood - she's in witness protection. He's just saying that so her return will surprise viewers. She is coming back with a toddler. There have been call sheets with Ashleigh Brewer's name on it. She is taking a break from Bold and the Beautiful. Mark will leave Paige and reunite with Kate and live happily ever after.
> 
> Gil--- CuriousCase.


Not sure Im believing this!!!! Where are the call sheets????

----------

CuriousCase (25-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Not sure Im believing this!!!! Where are the call sheets????


They are always left around on the set for the tourists to see when they go on the Neighbours tours  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (25-01-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Not a chance! There was no blood - she's in witness protection. He's just saying that so her return will surprise viewers. She is coming back with a toddler. There have been call sheets with Ashleigh Brewer's name on it. She is taking a break from Bold and the Beautiful. Mark will leave Paige and reunite with Kate and live happily ever after.
> 
> Gil--- CuriousCase.


If her name is on call sheets, then maybe Mark has dreams about Kate or sees her ghost?

----------

Summer8 (26-01-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> Not a chance! There was no blood - she's in witness protection. He's just saying that so her return will surprise viewers. She is coming back with a toddler. There have been call sheets with Ashleigh Brewer's name on it. She is taking a break from Bold and the Beautiful. Mark will leave Paige and reunite with Kate and live happily ever after.
> 
> Gil--- CuriousCase.


Have you ever thought of becoming a comedian? 
Yes, I'm sure in the unlikely event that Kate that returns, you think Mark would just run straight back into her arms knowing she's lied and hid his child? And, let's pretend you're right and Kate comes back, Ashleigh has just taken a break from B&B so surely it'd only be a temporary return.

Unless you can provide solid evidence rather than someone claiming to have her seen her name, I'll just keep laughing.
If it turns out to be true, I'll still laugh at the unnecessary and ridiculous storyline.

----------

Summer8 (26-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Not sure Im believing this!!!! Where are the call sheets????


I believe CuriousCase was taking the p out of a certain Neighbours fan who spreads her highly improbable Kate fantasies around the internet.

----------

CuriousCase (25-01-2016), Perdita (25-01-2016), Summer8 (26-01-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> Not a chance! There was no blood - she's in witness protection. He's just saying that so her return will surprise viewers. She is coming back with a toddler. There have been call sheets with Ashleigh Brewer's name on it. She is taking a break from Bold and the Beautiful. Mark will leave Paige and reunite with Kate and live happily ever after.
> 
> Gil--- CuriousCase.


Also, if memory serves me right, you've claimed a lot of things are "definitely" happening, for them not to.
Amber's baby definitely dying, Mark and Paige definitely breaking up with Tyler and Paige definitely dating and Bossy dying, just to name a few.

----------


## LauBuch

> I believe CuriousCase was taking the p out of a certain Neighbours fan who spreads her highly improbable Kate fantasies around the internet.


Haha! I genuinely thought it was, you know who, for a bit! DARN IT! :P

----------

CuriousCase (25-01-2016), Dazzle (25-01-2016), Perdita (25-01-2016)

----------


## Summer8

> I believe CuriousCase was taking the p out of a certain Neighbours fan who spreads her highly improbable Kate fantasies around the internet.


well I hope so!!!!! because its a joke otherwise.....

----------


## lizann

he needs to tone down his enthusiasm and love for charlie, kinda finding it creepy and i like mark

----------

Dazzle (21-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> he needs to tone down his enthusiasm and love for charlie, kinda finding it creepy and i like mark


You're right he is coming across as a bit creepy. Not what the writers intended I'm sure!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

It's downright bizarre that a man would love his girlfriend's son (who he's only recently got to know) as if he were his own child...

----------


## CookieTargaryen

> It's downright bizarre that a man would love his girlfriend's son (who he's only recently got to know) as if he were his own child...


It's not unusual for a step-parent to bond with a kid, but yeah I agree it's awfully quick, and it's not like he and Charlie have spent any real time together.  And Charlie's a bit dull so I can't see him charming the adults with his sparkling personality.

But the whole Steph and Mark relationship is so forced, I just wish they'd hurry up and get to the big drama that will tear them apart.  Please don't let this be the marriage Mark actually goes through with.  I can't take much more of this gruesome twosome.

----------

Dazzle (21-08-2016)

----------


## CookieTargaryen

*forgot to hit Go Advanced*

----------


## Dazzle

> *It's not unusual for a step-parent to bond with a kid*, but yeah I agree it's awfully quick, and it's not like he and Charlie have spent any real time together.  And Charlie's a bit dull so I can't see him charming the adults with his sparkling personality.
> 
> But the whole Steph and Mark relationship is so forced, I just wish they'd hurry up and get to the big drama that will tear them apart. Please don't let this be the marriage Mark actually goes through with. I can't take much more of this gruesome twosome.


I agree, and I wouldn't bat an eye if it was a couple of years into Mark and Steph's relationship.  It's the speed at which it's happened that's bizarre.

As you say, the whole romance (including Mark's feelings for the unprepossessing Charlie) feels very forced.  I actually like the pair together but their relationship's being written so badly it's hard to root for them, and I can't see it lasting despite the regular (yet strangely unconvincing) declarations of love.

----------


## Aussieguy

I mentioned earlier that they feel more like best friends (like Steph and Toadie) then passionate lovers. I just don't feel the chemistry. Nothing like Mark and Kate or even Mark and Paige

----------

Dazzle (21-08-2016), SoapsJSK (27-04-2017)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> he needs to tone down his enthusiasm and love for charlie, kinda finding it creepy and i like mark


I find it lovely!  He just comes over as great Dad material to me.

Love Steph and Mark together too.

----------

yeschef77 (22-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.express.co.uk/showbiz/tv-...ck-Steph-Sonya

Will Mark steal Paige Smith's baby?

----------

MellBee (21-04-2017)

----------


## kaz21

I could see Sonia, doing it whilst drunk, but mark?! I'm not sure?

----------


## Perdita

NEIGHBOURS appears to have lined up a new affair for Mark Brennan - and itâs not with Sonya Rebecchi. 

Ramsay Streetâs resident chief officer accidentally let slip to ex-girlfriend Steph Scully (payed by Carla Bonner) that he was âin loveâ with Sonya (Eve Morey), after they shared a night of passion last month. 

However, it seems the Aussie policemen will already move on over the next week as he grows closer to his former flame from many moons ago, Paige Smith (Olympia Valance). 

During yesterdayâs instalment of the Neighbours, Mark (Scott McGregor) generously donated a shower of gifts to Paige and the father of her child, Jack Callahan (Andrew James Morley).

And in a trailer for next weekâs opening instalment, Elly Conway (Jodi Anasta) advised Paige to be mindful of their relationship. 

âHeâs just lost a baby, youâre about to have one and now youâre spending all this time together,â she told the mother-to-be. 

Meanwhile, Steph came clean to Sonya and admitted that Mark professed his undying love for her, which appeared to leave Sonya more confused than excited. 

Elsewhere, Brooke Butlerâs (Fifi Box) put the gears in motion to kidnap her own daughter Jessie after her ex-husband Brian revealed he was planning to move them both to Malaysia. 

Brookeâs now recruited Gary Canning (Damien Richardson), who agreed to go ahead with the questionable plan after reflecting on the years he missed with his own children.

In turn, his girlfriend Terese Willis (Rebekah Elmaloglou) has grown increasingly suspicious of Garyâs sudden bond with the mother-of-two, which will take another shocking turn next week. 

express.co.uk

----------

MellBee (05-05-2017), Pantherboy (05-05-2017)

----------


## lizann

mr brennan likes organising so much now helping as principal

----------

kaz21 (21-07-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Not really a spoiler, but an article in the *Daily Telegraph* for any Scott McGregor/Mark Brennan fans:


*Neighbours star Scott McGregor tells of his baby excitement with fiance Bianka Voigt*


SCOTT McGregor is gearing up to play the role of a lifetime.

In a fortnight the Neighboursâ star and his fiance Bianka Voigt will welcome their first child.

Like most expectant first-time parents, McGregor and Voigt are both nervous and excited about the impending arrival. The nursery is set up. They have done the birthing classes, and been on the receiving end of a lot of helpful advice about stocking up on sleep â though McGregor is understandably sceptical that it can be banked.

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/1...f7b7?width=650

âI canât wait to meet our little one,â McGregor says.

âI canât wait to see what they look like. To see all their little nuances. Itâs really exciting.â

McGregor said he would get to spend about a month at home with his new baby before he was due back on set of Neighbours. Even after his paternity leave finishes his hours on the Eleven soapie varies from week to week providing plenty of opportunities to be on hand at home too.

McGregor says he and Ms Voigt had now pushed out their wedding date until January 2019 so that they could focus purely on enjoying time bonding as a family.

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/a...4e68?width=650

In a strange coincidence, McGregor said Ms Voigtâs pregnancy had coincided with a storyline which saw his character, straight-laced detective Mark Brennan, trying to have a baby with his screen girlfriend Steph Scully (Carla Bonner) through a surrogate.

It was one of the storylines McGregor has most enjoyed during his stint on Neighbours as it allowed him to showcase both his comedic and dramatic skills.

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/0...3963?width=650

Now McGregor is in the middle of another juicy storyline that sees Brennan in a love triangle with Olympia Valance and Jodi Anastaâs characters, Paige Smith and

Elly Conway.

âYeah, itâs pretty difficult,â McGregor says of being the object of desire for two of Aussie TVâs most attractive leading ladies, who he counts as close friends off-screen.

McGregor doesnât take his time on Ramsay St for granted by any means. If anything he takes his job a little too seriously at times.

McGregor says that playing a police officer for so many years has made him more interested in matters of law that his efforts to protect his characterâs credibility had sometimes meant heâs had minor disagreements with his bosses over their planned storylines.

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/4...b217?width=650

âSome directors have told me to just relax because itâs just a TV show not real life,â he laughs.

Likewise, McGregor once stared so intently at two real-life police officers to study their on-duty mannerisms that one asked him: âIs there a problem, mate?â

Having left Neighbours once before â admittedly before he felt ready to go â McGregor was âreluctantlyâ lured back to Erinsborough for what was meant to be a few monthsâ work. Months turned into years and now the expectant father is happily settled into the soap and in no rush to return to Hollywood anytime soon.

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/7...1788?width=650

Despite having the support of a close circle of Aussie mates in the US, including Neighbours alumni turned A-lister Margot Robbie, McGregor said he never felt at home in Los Angeles even though he has a coveted Green Card and a US agent.

âI love Melbourne, my family and friends are here, weâve just bought a house, I have met my fiance and we are expecting our first little one so I feel pretty settled,â he says.

âI almost find it a little bit insulting when people ask me what I am planning to do next because I am not in a rush to leave Neighbours. I love working on the show.

âI am not going to leave because I want to be more famous or to find work in Hollywood. I am not in this for a quick success. I am in it for the long haul. I want a long career so I am happy to wait even if that means waiting five or 10 years before making the next step.â

For the moment that next step is fatherhood. Hollywood can wait.

NEIGHBOURS, WEEKNIGHTS, 6.30PM, ELEVEN

----------

MellBee (17-09-2017), Ruffed_lemur (17-09-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article. Follow up to the previous post. Scott McGregor becomes a father:


*Neighbours star Scott McGregor becomes a dad for the first time as he welcomes baby girl

"I've never been so in love in my life!"
*
_Neighbours_ star Scott McGregor has become a dad for the first time.

The actor, who plays Mark Brennan on the Aussie soap, revealed that he and fiancÃ©e Bianka Voigt welcomed a baby girl called Evie Sky McGregor at 2.06pm on Wednesday (September 27).

https://www.instagram.com/p/BZkUuAUDcTh/

Sharing pictures from the delivery room to Instagram, he added: "I've never been so in love in my life!! Born yesterday at 2:06pm. @biankavoigt you are incredible."

https://www.instagram.com/p/BZkUNU6DsoQ/

He went on: "I can not explain how incredibly grateful I am for the amazing hospital staff at The Royal Women's.

"I have so much respect for what you do everyday. You are all incredible!"

https://www.instagram.com/p/BZkUn1wj_l9/

comes after the actor revealed that he's settled in Melbourne and in "no rush" to quit the soap for Hollywood anytime soon.

"I love Melbourne, my family and friends are here, we've just bought a house, I have met my fiancÃ©e and we are expecting our first little one so I feel pretty settled," he told the Australian Daily Telegraph.

"I almost find it a little bit insulting when people ask me what I am planning to do next, because I am not in a rush to leave Neighbours. I love working on the show."

The soap star announced that he and his partner were expecting their first child with an adorable Instagram post back in March, saying: "I've never been so excited!"

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5*

----------

Ruffed_lemur (29-09-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why does the writers not pair him with Amy, she always seems to be a loser in love

----------


## kaz21

He’s such a man whore. Let him be single for longer.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Mark Brennan unearths two shocking secrets as he goes undercover.

Mishti's life may never be the same again.*

Mark Brennan makes two shocking discoveries on Neighbours next week, as he digs into the past of Mishti Sharma's old friend Monique Hughes.

Mark (Scott McGregor) decides to do some detective work when he realises that policewoman Monique could be trying to hide some scandalous secrets.

The storyline begins on screen this week when Monique (Madeleine Vizard) arrives in Erinsborough and immediately clashes with Mishti's boyfriend Leo Tanaka.

When Monique discovers that Leo (Tim Kano) is hiding something from Mishti, she cheekily tries to blackmail him for cash â leaving him wondering what else she could be capable of.

Not prepared to take any chances, Leo asks private investigator Tracey Wong to unearth the secrets of Monique's past
.
A few days later, Tracey reports back that she hasn't managed to find out anything about Monique, but she has uncovered something shocking about Mishti's late fiancÃ© Zander.

Tracey has evidence to show that Zander was allegedly a corrupt cop and under investigation at the time of his death.

Leo then confides in Mark Brennan about how he's decided to leave his investigation there, not wanting to upset Mishti (Scarlet Vas) by unearthing secrets and lies that are best left buried.

Not as willing to let sleeping dogs lie, Mark decides to follow the trail by setting a trap for Monique.

Mark lies to Monique by claiming to be a corrupt cop himself and encouraging her to target Sheila Canning with a scam at The Waterhole.

Monique takes the bait by trying to con Sheila, but it's all a set-up and it's not long before she's confronted by the police.

As the truth comes out, Mishti is devastated to see Monique's true colours â and to know that her beloved Zander was also under investigation when he died. How will Mishti ever get over this?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, April 27 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

badirene (16-04-2018), lizann (16-04-2018), MellBee (16-04-2018), Ruffed_lemur (16-04-2018)

----------


## lizann

misty will get over it by getting under mark brennan  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

badirene (18-04-2018), lellygurl (16-04-2018), Pantherboy (16-04-2018)

----------


## Rowdydog12

What does Mark actually do again???? How does he earn money ?

----------


## kaz21

Mechanic. Tho bea’s been covering, even tho she’s a apprentice.

----------


## Rowdydog12

Oh ok , so the apprentice who is never there either and walking around with that Ned bloke.. What does he do? Actually an apprentice should be supervised by a qualified mechanic , maybe they work at night? Mark seems to be more of a undercover mechanic

----------


## Danners9

Mark advertises for Honda during the ad breaks. Must be doing well.

----------


## yeschef77

Lol, true story  :Lol:

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Mark Brennan considers a huge decision after Sonya Rebecchi's cancer news
Will his wedding be postponed?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...i-cancer-news/

Neighbours' Mark Brennan considers calling off his wedding next week after hearing the sad news about Sonya Rebecchi's illness.

Mark (Scott McGregor) is shellshocked as Sonya goes public with her diagnosis of ovarian cancer â and he immediately questions whether it's the right time to tie the knot with Elly Conway.

Since receiving her diagnosis, Sonya (Eve Morey) has been determined to keep it between her, Toadie and Karl â but this week's episodes see her let Shane and Dipi Rebecchi know too.

Next week, after Sonya pays a tense visit to Fake Dee at the psychiatric hospital, she goes a step further by telling the rest of her neighbours too.

The Rebecchis are immediately overwhelmed with love and support from the local community, while Elly notices that Mark is suddenly far less enthusiastic over their upcoming nuptials.

When Elly mentions this to her, Sonya can't resist getting involved and discovers that Mark doesn't think it feels right to be planning a party right now.

Selfless Sonya reads Mark the riot act, ordering him to not even consider postponing the wedding because of her. Will he respect her wishes?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, February 12 and Wednesday, February 13 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

Bossy7 (04-02-2019), MellBee (04-02-2019), Ruffed_lemur (05-02-2019)

----------


## lizann

sonya's death really effecting him, heading for a breakdown?

----------


## Aussieguy

> sonya's death really effecting him, heading for a breakdown?


Wouldn't surprise me. He's still missing Kate and on top of that you have him losing daughter Caitlin and now Sonya who he was in love with at one stage and probably still is in some way. Then there's his sister and Mum with a terminal disease. Poor Mark :Sad:

----------

Anne N (07-03-2019), tammyy2j (07-03-2019)

----------


## Kyzaah

I think it’s a great time to bring more mental illness to the show. He’s become very depressed and has had a lot of heartbreak and loss. There was that short period with Piper but I feel like we need a stronger storyline. Though it would need to be very respectfully thought out and probably pushing the PG rating.

----------

Anne N (07-03-2019), tammyy2j (07-03-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

> I think itâs a great time to bring more mental illness to the show. Heâs become very depressed and has had a lot of heartbreak and loss. There was that short period with Piper but I feel like we need a stronger storyline. Though it would need to be very respectfully thought out and probably pushing the PG rating.


Piper was more of a broken heart thing but very realistically portrayed with having a couple of major melt downs - was bordering on mental illness. They should go there with Mark. Perhaps have him see a therapist which I think carries a touch of stigma in Australian society.

----------

Anne N (07-03-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Wouldn't surprise me. He's still missing Kate and on top of that you have him losing daughter Caitlin and now Sonya who he was in love with at one stage and probably still is in some way. Then there's his sister and Mum with a terminal disease. Poor Mark


And his wife sleeping with his sister  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Mark Brennan is shocked by new Dee Bliss secret
Shane and Dipi tell him everything next week*.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-bliss-secret/

Neighbours' Mark Brennan will find himself drawn into the new Dee Bliss secret next week.

Mark (Scott McGregor) is shellshocked when Shane and Dipi Rebecchi confide in him with the big news that Dee may still be alive and out there somewhere.

As the happy couple settle into Number 30 after moving out of Number 32, they're reminded of the crucial information that Toadie's wife Sonya shared before she died.

Sonya told Shane (Nicholas Coghlan) about her intriguing conversation with Andrea Somers, who claimed that a random man at the Salamanca Markets had confused her with somebody else. Andrea took this as a clue that he was talking about Dee, 16 years on from her supposed death.

Shane and Dipi (Sharon Johal) know there isn't much they can do while Toadie is away, but they decide to reach out to Mark for his insight.

As well as being surprised to hear of Dee's possible survival, Mark is also struck to realise that this was the secret Sonya never got the chance to tell him before she passed away.

Mark suggests that Shane and Dipi should try to make contact with Andrea in the hope of getting more information out of her.

Afterwards, a struggling Mark kicks himself for not being there for Sonya when she needed him in her final days. Elly Conway tries her best to support her husband, knowing that the pain of Sonya's death is still very raw for him.

Madeleine West, who plays Dee/Andrea, recently confirmed that she'd returned to filming at Neighbours â so it seems that answers are coming in the not-too-distant future.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, April 4 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (26-03-2019), Ruffed_lemur (25-03-2019), Topaz (30-03-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Mark Brennan makes a huge decision over his future with Elly Conway
It's not good news for Elly.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...nway-decision/

Neighbours fans will see Mark Brennan reject Elly Conway one last time next week.

The Aussie soap is building up to some explosive episodes this Wednesday (May 22) and Thursday (May 23), as Elly finally comes clean to Mark about her baby deception and the sickening depths she stooped to while keeping her secret.

Elly's devastating confessions prompt Mark (Scott McGregor) to dump her for a second time, but the big question afterwards is whether there's still hope for yet another reunion.

Elly's sister Bea Nilsson sets the ball rolling by encouraging Mark to talk to his estranged wife for the sake of the baby.

Mark also receives similar advice from his brother-in-law David Tanaka, although this is in direct opposition to Aaron's thoughts on the matter.

In the end, Mark decides to seek Elly (Jodi Anasta) out for a chat but is horrified to find her talking to her baby's father Shaun Watkins, who has been invited back to the area by Finn Kelly.

With everything now out in the open, Shaun (Brad Moller) hopes this will be his chance to apologise to Mark and give his side of the story. However, when Finn (Rob Mills) lets slip that he knew Elly's secret before Mark did, tensions escalate between the three men and they nearly end up fighting in the street.

Realising he'll never be able to trust Elly again, Mark later visits her to deliver annulment papers.

Elly isn't sure whether to grant the request, but she soon realises that it's not worth stressing herself out by fighting for a marriage that she destroyed.

After Elly decides that her best option is to create a healthy environment for her unborn child, she delivers the completed application to Mark. It seems they're over for good this time.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, May 29 and Thursday, May 30 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Bossy7 (22-05-2019), lizann (23-05-2019), MandaPanda (21-05-2019), MellBee (20-05-2019), Ruffed_lemur (20-05-2019)

----------


## lizann

why keep pushing mark to elly, she keeps hurting him, move on mark

----------


## lellygurl

I'd love to see Mark and Amy get together!!

----------


## Rowdydog12

Mark could have a crack at Terese?? He could get advice on what he should do?

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours reveals new kiss scene for Mark Brennan and Elly Conway
A final decision is made over their future.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...y-conway-kiss/

Neighbours fans will see Mark Brennan and Elly Conway get closure next week as they share a kiss goodbye.

The former couple revisit their feelings for each other one last time before going their separate ways â even though Elly (Jodi Anasta) briefly hopes it could lead to more.

Viewers saw the pair split up last month after Elly confessed to Mark (Scott McGregor) about how he isn't the father of her unborn baby â and the sickening tactics she used to cover her secret.

Next week, Shaun Watkins â the real father of Elly's baby â becomes fixated on the idea that she could still reunite with Mark.

Believing that Mark still has feelings for Elly, meddling Shaun tests his theory by asking the policeman outright. He even offers to leave town if it would make it easier for them to reconcile.

When Mark is unable to give a straight answer under the pressure of all the questions, Shaun grows even more convinced of his theory and reports back to Elly.

Deciding that she needs to find out the truth for herself, Elly visits Mark and is surprised to learn that he hasn't filed their annulment papers.

This fuels Elly's hopes that there's still a chance for them and as they both become emotional, it leads to a kiss.

Afterwards, Mark asks Elly for more time to figure out his feelings and she decides to give him some space.

As Elly confidently tells Shaun that a reunion may be in the works, Mark confesses to Toadie Rebecchi that he doesn't know if it's a good idea to get back with Elly.

When Elly returns to her old marital home later, she's crushed as Mark explains that he has finally filed their annulment papers â their marriage is over for good and there's no going back this time. Will Elly accept this and move on?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, June 18 and Wednesday, June 19 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (10-06-2019), Ruffed_lemur (10-06-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Mark Brennan makes a huge decision over Chloe and Elly
Will his blessing pave the way for a reunion?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...elly-decision/

Neighbours duo Chloe Brennan and Elly Conway may be one step closer to becoming a proper couple next week.

Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) vows to take the plunge and quiz Elly about her feelings after securing the blessing of her brother Mark.

Next week's episodes see Elly (Jodi Anasta) struggle with her return to work at Erinsborough High, as a troublesome student called Richie taunts her over how she bought alcohol for Dean a few weeks ago.

When Chloe finds out that Elly is having a hard time, she confronts Richie and tries to get him to back off â embarrassing the spiteful teen in front of his friends.

These loyal efforts initially backfire when Elly accuses Chloe of interfering, although she later starts to realise that deep down she doesn't mind the idea of Chloe watching her back.

Later in the week, Elly apologises to Chloe for seeming ungrateful for her support and they end up spending more time together as friends.

Chloe's brother Aaron (Matt Wilson) notices their renewed connection and fears that it will spark fresh tensions for the Brennan family.

On Aaron's advice, Chloe takes an upfront approach with Mark (Scott McGregor) and asks him how he'd feel if she did pursue things with Elly. 

Much to her surprise, Mark puts his own feelings second and gives her a blessing of sorts.

Pleased to have her brother's support, Chloe decides that it's time to ask Elly how she'd feel about moving beyond friendship. Is it time for Chelly to have another heart-to-heart?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, August 9 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Aussieguy (29-07-2019), MellBee (29-07-2019), tammyy2j (31-07-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought Chloe wanted Pierce

----------


## kaz21

She did and I bet she will go back to him, if and when Ellie rejects her.

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...mcgregor-exit/

Leaving ..  :EEK!:  :Crying:

----------

lellygurl (14-08-2019), Pantherboy (04-08-2019), Ruffed_lemur (03-08-2019), tammyy2j (06-08-2019)

----------


## Mirjam

> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...mcgregor-exit/
> 
> Leaving ..


Sorry to see him go as I like Mark... hopefully it'll be only for a break and he will be back. There's a rumour going around that Gary Canning will be leaving too?

----------

kayuqtuq (04-08-2019), Ruffed_lemur (03-08-2019), tammyy2j (06-08-2019)

----------


## kaz21

I’ve heard that too, but no one seems to have any evidence or sources.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Oh no! :Crying:

----------

Mirjam (03-08-2019)

----------


## GrrArgh

> Sorry to see him go as I like Mark... hopefully it'll be only for a break and he will be back. There's a rumour going around that Gary Canning will be leaving too?


I hope that one's true!

----------

courseiam (04-08-2019)

----------


## Danners9

I suppose he's done everything his character can, at least for the timebeing, and they have steered away from happy ending stories for him at least twice. Time to leave for a while.

----------

kaz21 (04-08-2019)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I suppose he's done everything his character can, at least for the timebeing, and they have steered away from happy ending stories for him at least twice. Time to leave for a while.


They could have made him happy.  His friendship with Toadie is great too.

----------

kaz21 (04-08-2019), lizann (13-08-2019), Mirjam (12-08-2019), tammyy2j (06-08-2019)

----------


## CuriousCase

Great! Good to get new blood. Hopefully one's that can act, too. Time to focus on actors, not models and reality stars.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Great! Good to get new blood. Hopefully one's that can act, too. Time to focus on actors, not models and reality stars.


Scott can act when given a good storyline

----------

CookieTargaryen (06-08-2019), kaz21 (06-08-2019), lizann (13-08-2019), Mirjam (12-08-2019), Pantherboy (07-08-2019), Ruffed_lemur (06-08-2019)

----------


## CuriousCase

> Scott can act when given a good storyline



 :Rotfl:

----------


## lellygurl

> I’ve heard that too, but no one seems to have any evidence or sources.


If you Google "Gary Canning exit", you'll find an article about it.

----------


## GrrArgh

> If you Google "Gary Canning exit", you'll find an article about it.


I've done that and there is no such article.

----------

kaz21 (16-08-2019), Ruffed_lemur (17-08-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours names surprise new love interest for Mark Brennan
It's not who you'd expect.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...illis-romance/

Neighbours has revealed that Roxy Willis will be Mark Brennan's next love interest.

The pair embark on a steamy fling next week, giving Mark the chance to move on from his failed marriage with some no-strings fun.

Roxy (Zima Anderson) initially gets angry with Mark next week when she spots him celebrating his birthday at the Back Lane Bar.

Childish Roxy berates Mark for partying when he should be busy solving the case of Leo Tanaka's missing money, which has been stolen by a conwoman.

Roxy crosses the line by deliberately pouring a drink over the crotch of Mark's trousers as revenge. Despite this, by the end of the evening, they give into temptation back at Mark's place.

The full story of Mark and Roxy's hook-up will be shown in a series of flashbacks in the following episode.

Mark eventually asks Roxy for her discretion as he wants to keep their passionate encounter as a one-off, but it's not long before she manages to seduce him again. Could this become a longer-term relationship?

News of Mark's romance follows the recent announcement that he'll be bowing out of the show in a future storyline.

Scott McGregor's departure from the role was confirmed at the start of the month, with show bosses promising to keep the door open for a future return.

Neighbours' executive producer Jason Herbison commented: "Mark Brennan has been the anchor of so many pivotal stories on Neighbours over the years from Erinsborough's super cop to serial heartbroken romantic.

"We've thrown the drama handbook at the character and Scott has risen to the occasion every time, testament to his exceptional talent and versatility. We wish him all the best and as continually demonstrated with our storytelling, the door is never closed on Ramsay Street."

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, August 27 and Wednesday, August 28 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Bossy7 (20-08-2019), lizann (20-08-2019), MellBee (19-08-2019), Ruffed_lemur (19-08-2019)

----------


## rajett

Roxy really? But she's vile.

----------

catholly (21-08-2019), courseiam (21-08-2019), lizann (20-08-2019)

----------


## lizann

mark's exit witness police protection again to get away from roxy

----------


## Bossy7

I quite like this hookup !  Mark needs a bit of fun in his life. Sad he is leaving but after everything that he has gone through it makes sense for him to escape.  The writers better bring in some new eye candy to replace our hunky boy in blue.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I quite like this hookup !  Mark needs a bit of fun in his life. Sad he is leaving but after everything that he has gone through it makes sense for him to escape.  The writers better bring in some new eye candy to replace our hunky boy in blue.


I want to see him happy

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Mark Brennan and Roxy Willis secret to spread as they get caught out
Cuffed to the coffee table...*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...caught-secret/

Neighbours' Mark Brennan and Roxy Willis will see their secret spread after another Erinsborough resident catches them out.

At the moment, only Harlow Robinson (Jemma Donovan) knows that Mark (Scott McGregor) and Roxy (Zima Anderson) are having a fling, although Mark doesn't know that. But by the end of next week, Ned Willis (Ben Hall) will also uncover the secret in rather embarrassing fashion.

In scenes airing next week, Roxy convinces Mark to use his police handcuffs as they get intimate.

Unfortunately for Mark, who ends up handcuffed to the coffee table, Roxy can't find the key to unlock the cuffs.

Roxy desperately looks around the house but to no avail, and she ends up asking Harlow for help. Harlow recommends that they use bolt cutters to free Mark. Ned has bolt cutters and agrees to let Roxy borrow them â although the request strikes him as unusual and he decides to follow Roxy and Harlow to see what they're up to.

Roxy and Harlow arrive with the bolt cutters to free Mark, but Mark is stunned to find out that Harlow knew about the secret fling. Then, Ned shows up and discovers Mark and Roxy's secret too.

While Roxy fears Mark will break things off, Mark is more worried about the fling being made public. Ned tells Mark that he won't say anything to anyone, although it is unclear if that will be the case... Will he be able to keep the secret?

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia)*.

----------

MellBee (10-09-2019), Ruffed_lemur (10-09-2019)

----------


## lizann

why the secrecy, both are single

----------

kaz21 (09-09-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Mark Brennan gets dumped by Roxy Willis after cruel behaviour
Their fling turns nasty next week.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-willis-split/

Neighbours policeman Mark Brennan gets dumped by Roxy Willis next week as their relationship turns toxic.

Mark (Scott McGregor) pushes Roxy too far by treating her badly as their casual fling continues â and even his own family are appalled by his behaviour.

Next week's episodes see Roxy (Zima Anderson) try to change her wild ways in the hope of building up a stronger connection to Mark.

Dismayed that Mark isn't taking their romance seriously, Roxy starts dressing more conservatively and tones down her outrageous behaviour on their dates.

Mark is surprised by the new sophisticated Roxy as they meet up for a wine-tasting event at The 82. Even though Roxy is trying her best, Mark grows irritated by the act that she's putting on.

After a few too many drinks, Mark lets his grumpy behaviour get the better of him, crossing the line by dishing out numerous small insults aimed at Roxy.

Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) disapproves of Mark's cruel behaviour as she watches on, but he later gets even worse by publicly telling Roxy to stop trying so hard as he could never be in a serious relationship with her.

The next day sees Mark receive a dressing-down from Chloe, who lets him know that he's firmly in the wrong.

Mark hopes to get back in Roxy's good books by giving her flowers, but after some wise advice from Sheila Canning and Harlow Robinson, she puts him in his place by ending their relationship. 

Later, Mark tells Chloe that he feels lost and doesn't know what he wants anymore. However, he soon has even more to worry about when he receives a disturbing phone call from his brother Tyler â their mum Fay has gone missing. 

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, October 3 and Friday, October 4 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Ruffed_lemur (23-09-2019)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ryline-begins/

Neighbours offers the first hints of Mark Brennan's exit storyline next week, as he considers moving away from Erinsborough for the sake of his family.

Scott McGregor, who plays Mark, has left the show but firm details on his final storyline had been kept under wraps until now.

Next week's episodes see the Brennans' mother Fay (Zoe Bertram) return to Ramsay Street â much to the relief of her loved ones, who feared she was missing.

Mark, Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) and Aaron (Matt Wilson) are all pleased to see their mum, but their relief turns to worry when they realise that she's extremely unwell.

Aaron's husband David Tanaka (Takaya Honda) is called to check on Fay and he reveals that her Huntington's has progressed significantly.

As Fay is deteriorating quickly, she will now need 24-hour supervision â but it's obvious that Tyler and Piper won't be able to take on the full responsibility of being carers.

The Brennans sit down for a serious chat over who should move to Adelaide, with Chloe becoming first to volunteer.

Chloe's boyfriend Pierce Greyson (Tim Robards) privately insists to Mark that this isn't a good idea, as she'll be getting a glimpse of her own future.

As they all head off to Adelaide to talk things through further, Mark considers leaving Erinsborough forever.

When Neighbours bosses announced Mark's exit earlier this year, they confirmed that the door would be left open for a possible return.

Neighbours' executive producer Jason Herbison commented: "Mark Brennan has been the anchor of so many pivotal stories on Neighbours over the years, from Erinsborough's super cop to serial heartbroken romantic.

"We've thrown the drama handbook at the character and Scott has risen to the occasion every time, testament to his exceptional talent and versatility. We wish him all the best and as continually demonstrated with our storytelling, the door is never closed on Ramsay Street."

----------

Aussieguy (04-10-2019), lizann (30-09-2019), MellBee (30-09-2019), Pantherboy (30-09-2019), Ruffed_lemur (30-09-2019), tammyy2j (01-10-2019)

----------


## lizann

chloe owes faye, she got into debt lost her home over her, grayson can move too if he loves her

----------


## tammyy2j

So Mark as the only single one but with a job will move to look after Faye

----------


## Perdita

> So Mark as the only single one but with a job will move to look after Faye


Better exit for an actor who wants to leave than we have seen in many other soaps...

----------

kaz21 (01-10-2019), lizann (04-10-2019), Ruffed_lemur (02-10-2019), tammyy2j (03-10-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Better exit for an actor who wants to leave than we have seen in many other soaps...


I thought maybe Paige would return for him or he would leave to join her, he needs a nice happy life, he deserves it

----------

kaz21 (03-10-2019), lizann (04-10-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours confirms Mark Brennan's emotional exit storyline
His final scenes air next week.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...xit-storyline/

Neighbours has confirmed that Mark Brennan's exit from the show will air next week.

The popular policeman will bow out from Ramsay Street and move to Adelaide, bringing his five-year return stint to an end.

Mark decides to move away to support his mum Fay (Zoe Bertram), whose health is deteriorating due to her Huntington's disease.

As Tyler and Piper can't cope with the responsibility of caring for Fay alone, it's clear that one of the family will have to move away to help out.

Much to everyone's surprise, Mark decides to volunteer himself â wanting a fresh start anyway after a difficult few months.

Although Mark wants a low-key departure, Aaron and David encourage him to have a proper goodbye with everyone on the street.

Mark isn't keen on sharing emotional farewells with the local residents, so he compromises by recording video messages for everyone who meant something to him on the street â pressing 'send' as he leaves.

When Mark's ex Elly Conway (Jodi Anasta) gets her message, she rushes off to find him at Lassiters Lake, where he is spending some time thinking about Sonya Rebecchi and Kate Ramsay.

Elly manages to find Mark just in time and they share a heartwarming moment before he leaves for good.

Neighbours bosses announced Scott McGregor's departure from the role of Mark in August, promising that the door would be left open for him to return.

Show producer Jason Herbison commented: "Mark Brennan has been the anchor of so many pivotal stories on Neighbours over the years from Erinsborough's super cop to serial heartbroken romantic.

"We've thrown the drama handbook at the character and Scott has risen to the occasion every time, testament to his exceptional talent and versatility. We wish him all the best and as continually demonstrated with our storytelling, the door is never closed on Ramsay Street."

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, October 14 and Tuesday, October 15 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (07-10-2019), Ruffed_lemur (07-10-2019), tammyy2j (08-10-2019)

----------


## lizann

he's been "lost" since kate, hope he returns in the future

----------

courseiam (16-10-2019), kaz21 (07-10-2019), Mirjam (07-10-2019), Ruffed_lemur (15-10-2019), tammyy2j (08-10-2019)

----------


## lizann

he should punch grayson, selfish idiot wanting chloe all for himself

----------


## tammyy2j

Scott McGregor has admitted that he wasn't a big fan of his recent exit storyline from the soap.

The actor's character Mark Brennan departed from the show after moving to Adelaide to support his mother Fay.

However, it doesn't seem Scott was that keen on the way he left the show, responding to one fan who called it a "stupid storyline" and suggested that the exit "came out of nowhere".

"I tend to agree," he replied on Instagram. "Although I don't write the show... oh well. Thanks for the kind words."

The comment came on an Instagram post in which Scott said an emotional goodbye to fans of Neighbours.

"I have so much love for this place," he wrote. "I feel extremely fortunate and very honoured to have worked with not only the amazing actors I can now call lifelong friends, but all the incredibly talented departments that make this place what it is.

"Without them, this show just wouldn't exist."

He added: "Thanks to all the @neighbours fans out there for watching, and hopefully you enjoyed Mark Brennan and the Brennan family. I feel really proud of what we have put down.

"I can't wait for my next role, and until then, I'll be spending as much quality time with my beautiful family as I can."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...egor-response/

----------

Pantherboy (17-10-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours reveals Mark Brennan's return storyline as he gives Yashvi Rebecchi a warning
Could it be the end of Ned and Yashvi?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...urn-storyline/

Neighbours has revealed that Mark Brennan's return storyline will air next week.

Scott McGregor has reprised his role as Mark for a guest stint to help celebrate the show's upcoming 35th anniversary.

New spoilers have now confirmed that Mark's comeback will be tied in with the ongoing Zenin storyline.

Next week's episodes see Ned Willis (Ben Hall) get caught up in a dangerous situation as the police try to shut down Zenin's gun ring.

As seen in our dramatic pictures, Ned finds himself in the middle of a final showdown between Zenin and the police â leaving him terrified when his nemesis uses him as a hostage while armed with a gun.

While viewers will have to tune in to see exactly how the showdown plays out, the scenes lead to the return of Mark following his four-month absence.

Mark announces that he has been promoted to the position of detective in Adelaide, but has been temporarily transferred back to Erinsborough to help round up the gun ring.

Although Yashvi Rebecchi (Olivia Junkeer) is upset with Ned for his part in the Zenin saga, she desperately tries to make sure that her boyfriend isn't charged.

Mark takes a no-nonsense approach with Yashvi, telling her that Ned isn't a good boyfriend to have if she wants to be a police officer. Could this mark the end of Ned and Yashvi's relationship?

Plus, how will Mark's family â and old flame Roxy â feel about seeing him back on Ramsay Street?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, February 17, Tuesday, February 18 and Wednesday, February 19 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Ruffed_lemur (10-02-2020)

----------


## its.like.that

Mark has Death written all over him

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


*Here come the brides! Neighbours' Mark has an awkward run-in with both his exes.
Mark sees double.*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...s-brides-62716

The Lassiters wedding expo has Erinsborough in a frenzy. 

Everyone is keen to help out, but in the whirlwind of preparations, a mix-up by Roxy lands her in terrible trouble with Toadie â while Mark is experiencing dÃ©jÃ* vu with not one, but two former brides!

In Neighbours this week, hotel manager Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) is stressed as the expo looms. Hoping to drum up more interest and increase ticket sales for the event, she decides to dress up women as brides and get them to hand out flyers.

Paige (Olympia Valance) is the first to volunteer to help, but little does she or Terese know that Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) has also recruited a helper: Elly (Jodi Anasta).

Of course, both women used to be married to Mark (Scott McGregor), so when the detective spots his exes from across the square, he can't believe his eyes!

Meanwhile, Toadie (Ryan Moloney) is struggling with the first anniversary of Sonya's (Eve Morey) death. He considers donating his late wife's wedding dress to the expo, but when he arrives at the Community Centre, he finds he can't go through with it. 

Waitress Roxy (Zima Anderson) has also turned up to help hand out flyers, but accidentally takes and puts on Sonya's dress by mistake. 

When Toadie spots her in the special gown, he's upset â and loses it at the innocent volunteer. Yikes!

----------

MellBee (24-02-2020)

----------


## tammyy2j

Mark deserves happiness but I even think he won't be with Paige with Jack and the baby involved

----------

kaz21 (25-02-2020), lizann (26-02-2020)

----------


## lizann

i'd make him happy, he'd make me happy

----------

MellBee (27-02-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

*Nowtolove.com.au* article:

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...nt-fight-62773 (second half of the article)

*Dating DÃ©jÃ* Vu: Exes Paige and Mark reignite their romance*

Ever since Paige and Mark found themselves back in Erinsborough at the same time, the pair have been tiptoeing around one another. 

With the spark between them still there, the pair finally manage to give in to their feelings and reunite! 

As though it were fate, Paige (Olympia Valance) and Mark (Scott McGregor) found themselves back on Ramsay Street at the same time.

With Paige's relationship with Jack (Andrew Morley) coming to an end, Mark seizes the opportunity with the one who got away.

After a steamy kiss on the couch, the couple officially reunite. But with meddlesome friends and family at play, and the fact they live on opposite sides of the country, can Paige and Mark make it last?

----------

kaz21 (01-03-2020), Ruffed_lemur (02-03-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

âNeighboursâ Mark and Paige get a huge surprise from Jack after their wedding ceremony.
Can they avoid a long-distance marriage after all?â

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ding-surprise/

----------


## its.like.that

Either Jack moves to Adelaide or let's Paige take Gabe

----------


## tammyy2j

Mark as Scottish Ian was lovely in his skirt  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (20-03-2020)

----------


## Mirjam

> Mark as Scottish Ian was lovely in his skirt


He sure did but it’s a kilt not a skirt  :Big Grin:

----------

lizann (20-03-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours drama for Mark Brennan after a showdown with Sheila Canning
Chloe's actions come back to haunt Mark.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...heila-canning/

Neighbours fans will see grief-stricken Sheila Canning get a new target next week â and it's bad news for Mark Brennan.

Sheila (Colette Mann) is currently on the warpath as she looks for someone to blame for the murder of her beloved son Gary.

In next week's episodes, Sheila struggles to cope as she fears that Erinsborough is forgetting about Gary too quickly.

With the funeral and wake now out of the way, upset Sheila feels that the rest of the world is moving on and she's the only one still grieving for Gary.

Sheila then becomes fixated on the idea of making sure that Gary is remembered, having seen how much effort was made to pay tribute to Sonya Rebecchi after her tragic death last year.

Pierce Greyson (Tim Robards) and his wife Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) are taken aback when Sheila suggests that a memorial statue should be put up in the Lassiters complex as a permanent tribute to Gary.

Chloe chases after Sheila for a heart-to-heart, but Sheila then overhears her talking to Bea Nilsson (Bonnie Anderson) about Finn Kelly's video diaries.

Sheila is stunned to hear that Bea and her sister Elly Conway have both watched the footage, so she marches straight over to the police station and demands to see the videos too.

Mark (Scott McGregor) and Sky (Stephanie McIntosh) are both alarmed to hear that Chloe stole the confidential videos and gave them to Elly and Bea.

Although Mark wasn't aware of Chloe's antics, he is forced to come clean about how he'd given the transcripts to David Tanaka to make him feel better. Has Mark made a mistake that could cost him his career?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, April 17 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Monday, April 6 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (07-04-2020), Ruffed_lemur (06-04-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours star Scott McGregor hints it's not his choice to leave the show
"Not all decisions are mine."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-choice-leave/

Neighbours star Scott McGregor has suggested that it wasn't his choice to leave the show.

The Mark Brennan actor is back in Erinsborough for a guest stint after making his most recent exit in October.

But when a fan â bringing up previous quotes from him saying that these scenes will be his last ever on the show â asked him on Twitter why he won't stay, Scott responded: "Wish it was that easy, mate. Not all decisions are mine."

Mark's exit last year saw him move to Adelaide to support his mother Fay, although Scott admitted afterwards that he wasn't a fan of how the character was written out.

The star returned for the 35th anniversary celebrations, during which Mark reunited with and married Paige Smith.

Mark has extended his stay in Erinsborough for the time being as he helps with the investigation into Finn Kelly's death.

Starting from next week, Neighbours and Home and Away will both be airing three times a week in the UK â Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays.

The announcement comes after Channel 5 originally cut the number of weekly episodes down to two late last month as a response to the uncertainty surrounding production.

Neighbours had planned to resume filming this week, but this has been put on hold for the time being. 

*Neighbours airs Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK).*

----------

MellBee (18-04-2020), Ruffed_lemur (18-04-2020)

----------


## lizann

married to paige and baby on the way, fast work by mark

----------


## Pantherboy

Merry Christmas from Australia everyone!!


Digital Spy article (Aust Pace):


Neighbours episode gives update on Mark Brennan and Paige Smith
David and Aaron receive some news.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ge-smith-baby/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours has given an update for Mark Brennan and Paige Smith, as the couple were mentioned in two scenes during Tuesday's episode (December 22) in Australia.

Mark and Paige both returned briefly for the show's 35th anniversary celebrations ? reconnecting and marrying. Later, the couple were revealed to be having a baby.

This week, David Tanaka (Takaya Honda) receives a call from his brother-in-law while at work. When Aaron Brennan (Matt Wilson) arrives, David reveals that it was Mark on the phone and that Paige is in labour.

David expresses happiness for the couple, although Aaron questions why David can't be just as happy for them and the baby with Nicolette Stone (Charlotte Chimes).

Later in the episode, David and Aaron are having another conversation about their feelings on their own baby situation when Aaron gets a text on his phone.

"Look, the baby's born," he tells David, showing him a picture. "Little Freddie."

"He's adorable," David responds.

Freddie is Paige's second baby, having had Gabriel with her ex Jack Callahan.

UK viewers will see these scenes in around four weeks' time.

Channel 5 recently shared a first-look trailer teasing the January storylines in the UK, including the returns of Amy Greenwood and Kirsha Rebecchi.

Neighbours airs weekdays on Channel 5 (UK) and 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

Aussieguy (26-12-2020), Ruffed_lemur (25-12-2020)

----------

